# WWE signs Fergal Devitt to NXT



## Conor?

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I had no idea Prince Devitt was Irish. Had heard of him a lot but never researched him. And from Bray no less.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Would have to spend time in NXT? What what they do with him though as there is no cruiserweight title?


----------



## Conor?

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I genuinely feel embarrassed asking this, seen as he is Irish but, is he any good?


----------



## december_blue

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

He's great.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



SheamusRKO said:


> I genuinely feel embarrassed asking this, seen as he is Irish but, is he any good?


Extremely good. He's one of the best in Japan right now, has been for a few years.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Now that Punk's gone and a big spot has opened up, hopefully WWE stump up the cash and bring him in. WWE is in need of a dastardly heel, and Devitt would absolutely fit the bill.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

^ is he really that good of a heel and on the mic? or you just assuming that because he is a good wrestler?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Coyotex said:


> ^ is he really that good of a heel and on the mic? or you just assuming that because he is a good wrestler?


He's a massive prick of a heel in NJPW, he was a beloved face for years there and turned heel last year. He's proven to be a great asshole, he really riles up crowds.
Some of that has to do with how he's presented in Japan (he uses US style heel tactics in Japan, a place that doesn't have that kind of a heel normally), but I'm sure it would translate well to WWE. And he can be a face, if they wish, he's got a very spectacular style (which he's currently toning down while he's a heel).


----------



## 777

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I'd imagine his standing in Japan gives him leverage to work out a better deal than the standard developmental contract. I think a short stint in NXT to learn how to work like WWE wants should be mandatory though.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Can't see what WWE could possibly do with this guy. He has a good look but he's so small and he's not even american which will make a successful career even harder. Besides, I thought Triple H didn't want anymore guys of his size, wasn't that the reason why Davey and Eddie didn't get signed?. 

Some guys should never go to WWE no matter how good they are. Guys like him are just a better fit for Japan.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt is Irish, and he is jacked. And Vince loves jacked Irish people. Sure, he's not tall, but neither is Bryan, and neither was Punk. Devitt has way better phisyque than both of those, and can work the mic better than Bryan.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



SheamusRKO said:


> I genuinely feel embarrassed asking this, seen as he is Irish but, is he any good?


He's astonishingly good. And he's got _the look_, but he's pocket sized.

(Also, he's got a beautiful body. Just. . .Jesus, lookit it.)


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



































bama


----------



## Conor?

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



december_blue said:


> He's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for posting. That was absolutely brilliant, really really enjoyed it. It's surreal to hear such an Irish accent in that situation. I loved it.
> As I have stated before, I know nothing about the guy but, someone posted that he can be a real prick of a heel, which I can believe indefinitely. Us Irish can be cunts when we want to :lmao. I haven't seen a promo yet but, as far as speaking goes I'm assuming he is kind of like Sheamus, atleast accent wise. This is strange considering where Sheamus is from (inner city Dublin), as his accent is uncommon for that area. Compared to Devitt, he's from Bray, which is usually considered slightly "posh" atleast compared to inner city Dublin. Anyway, I'm rambling on here about my fellow Irish :lmao Good luck to Prince Devitt, hope he does great.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

He'd be absolutely huge in wwe, or could be if the wwe got it's machine behind him. However Devitt doesn't seem too keen on the wwe schedule or moving to the States and no doubt HHH will think he deserves nothing more than a development deal and that he needs years in NXT.

This is the guy TNA should have went hard after and gave big money to - talent who never wrestled in the wwe who they could sell as their own and better than wwe. And with TNA's schedule, they could have allowed him to wrestle Japan tours and the like as well and sold him as world class international star.


----------



## Flux

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

A stint in NXT is necessary for anybody who hasn't worked the American TV style before. It's a completely different beast, no matter how much experience you may or may not have gained before joining the E. I can't say I'm Devitt's biggest fan but I'd be happy to see him on TV, seeing as I'm not an avid follower of NJPW. If he didn't sign, however, I wouldn't be that bothered.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> bama


----------



## Conor?

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

While on the topic of Irish, I remember WWE signed an Irish guy known as Omen. This was a while ago, haven't heard anything else. Anyone know how he's doing or any news on him?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



SheamusRKO said:


> While on the topic of Irish, I remember WWE signed an Irish guy known as Omen. This was a while ago, haven't heard anything else. Anyone know how he's doing or any news on him?


Depending on when he reported to training camp, we might not see him on NXT for a little bit.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt to WWE? Yes pls.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I hope Devitt stays in New Japan, I like what he does there personally.


----------



## TheDarkEnigma

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

i'm cousins with Fergal and he said the report is rubbish


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



napalmdestruction said:


> Can't see what WWE could possibly do with this guy. He has a good look but he's so small and he's not even american which will make a successful career even harder. Besides, I thought Triple H didn't want anymore guys of his size, wasn't that the reason why Davey and Eddie didn't get signed?.
> 
> Some guys should never go to WWE no matter how good they are. Guys like him are just a better fit for Japan.


HHH has been pursuing Devitt since 2012. When PAC was signed, he was signed because Regal showed him a match from Dragon Gate between PAC and Devitt. They've had an interest in Devitt ever since, we've heard of talks between them all through 2013.

HHH evidently sees something in Devitt that he didn't in the Wolves.



SheamusRKO said:


> While on the topic of Irish, I remember WWE signed an Irish guy known as Omen. This was a while ago, haven't heard anything else. Anyone know how he's doing or any news on him?


He was released after only a couple of months. We got no further info, so you can assume he either had work visa issues crop up, or homesickness, that's the only reason they'd drop someone that early.


----------



## Flux

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TheDarkEnigma said:


> i'm cousins with Fergal and he said the report is rubbish


:lol


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He'd be absolutely huge in wwe, or could be if the wwe got it's machine behind him. However Devitt doesn't seem too keen on the wwe schedule or moving to the States and no doubt HHH will think he deserves nothing more than a development deal and that he needs years in NXT.
> 
> This is the guy TNA should have went hard after and gave big money to - talent who never wrestled in the wwe who they could sell as their own and better than wwe. And with TNA's schedule, they could have allowed him to wrestle Japan tours and the like as well and sold him as world class international star.


What do you mean huge? Do you really think this guy could be a main-eventer in WWE? He looks about the same size as Billy Kidman and there's nothing about him that's unique. Adrian Neville will be the resident spectacular high-flyer, what does this guy bring to WWE that other people don't?


----------



## TheDarkEnigma

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



FLUX said:


> :lol


Don't know what the hell you are laughing about


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

NJPW to NXT a big step? To Prince fucking Devitt??? 

:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti


----------



## Conor?

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> HHH has been pursuing Devitt since 2012. When PAC was signed, he was signed because Regal showed him a match from Dragon Gate between PAC and Devitt. They've had an interest in Devitt ever since, we've heard of talks between them all through 2013.
> 
> HHH evidently sees something in Devitt that he didn't in the Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> *He was released after only a couple of months. We got no further info, so you can assume he either had work visa issues crop up, or homesickness, that's the only reason they'd drop someone that early.*





Damn, that's too bad.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Personally I hope he doesn't sign with WWE. He can go much further and achieve more in NJPW than he ever could in WWE.


----------



## Lord Stark

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

He'll be going from being one of the top superstars and names in Japan to starting over at the bottom, having a strong chance of never reaching the top and possibly end up being used as food for the huge, less talented, muscleheads that Vince creams himself over. This is a no-brainer. Even MVP thought the idea of Devitt going to the E was laughable.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

^ Good points, sad but true. I was clearly being selfish.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Unless he pulls a deal like Tensai then I don't see a need for him to make a move to WWE anytime soon.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

All anyone needs to know about Devitt, is that he's one of the few 'small' Gaijins to ever draw proper heat in Japan. He was over as a face as well. The guy is super talented, however I feel that WWE wouldn't use him properly. Would certainly be able to skip NXT as well.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

*Imagine being in Devitt's shoes right now. How could you not take the move to WWE? Sure it's a risk but what's the worst that can happen? He spends 2 years there and they do nothing with him, then he just goes back to New Japan and pick up where he left of, this time having the benefit of being away for a while and the fans being hungry to see him back.

On the plus side, he could become one of the best paid wrestlers on the planet, gain a huge fan base and become a legit international superstar.*


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I'm a huge Devitt fan.. the Real Rock'n Rolla... 

As a fan I'm not sure how I feel about him coming to WWE, especially when it's HHH's world and everyone else is living in it.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> NJPW to NXT a big step? To Prince fucking Devitt???
> 
> :ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti


If he's being offered a big contract, he's not going to NXT, or at the most, he's spending a few months there. WWE will view having him in developmental while they're paying him a full salary a waste of money and have it a priority to bring him to the main roster.



napalmdestruction said:


> What do you mean huge? Do you really think this guy could be a main-eventer in WWE? He looks about the same size as Billy Kidman and there's nothing about him that's unique. Adrian Neville will be the resident spectacular high-flyer, what does this guy bring to WWE that other people don't?


Daniel Bryan is 5'8. We can stop the size talk now.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> If he's being offered a big contract, he's not going to NXT, or at the most, he's spending a few months there. WWE will view having him in developmental while they're paying him a full salary a waste of money and have it a priority to bring him to the main roster.
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Bryan is 5'8. We can stop the size talk now.


And that's exactly why he is where he is. He's the small underdog, the unlikely winner. You can't have a bunch of 5'8 guys jumping around. You need a little bit of everything to make a good roster and WWE has a bunch of small guys already.


----------



## blackycfc

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

will be gutted that itll mean we wont ever see him at ICW anymore, on sunday night he was f****ng outstanding

he wont need to do it for the money and will be able to negotiate that he gets a decent spot id imagine

whats special about him? unbelievable tekkers.


----------



## IAmTheFinisher

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

He's hanging out at TNA right now.


----------



## Maximus Odinson

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

WWE will probably misuse him. Stay in Japan, Fergal.


----------



## IAmTheFinisher

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Maximus Odinson said:


> WWE will probably misuse him. Stay in Japan, Fergal.


He's hanging out at TNA right now that's definitely not going to help him get into WWE.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

How come Devitt is never in Japan (or so it seems) and can work the independents in UK?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



IAmTheFinisher said:


> He's hanging out at TNA right now.


"Hanging out" is a slight misrepresentation. TNA had a house show in Dublin today, and Devitt is at home in Ireland right now, and he lives in Dublin, so he went. Obviously he was invited backstage, being a wrestler many of the guys there would know.

If he's having doubts about signing with WWE, there isn't a chance in hell of him signing with TNA.



Waffelz said:


> How come Devitt is never in Japan (or so it seems) and can work the independents in UK?


None of the gajins are working fulltime in NJPW, at parts of the year they head home for a few months, especially after Wrestle Kingdom in January.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Would love to see Deviturrrr in the WWE. And if they would misuse him, he could always return to NJPW.


----------



## DrHorrible

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Why would Devitt want to leave being one of the biggest name in Japanese wrestling to be a mismanage indie jobber in WWE? If I were him, I'll tell HHH that I'm only going to WWE as long as they promised to be a WRESTLING show and not job him to so called "superstars" and the part-timers.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Waffelz said:


> How come Devitt is never in Japan (or so it seems) and can work the independents in UK?


Currently, NJPW is in the post-WK offseason.


----------



## Lordhhhx

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I have watched a few of his matches and all are grest really love his style.

but still no one should bypass nxt after what happened to mistico.

+ he would be a fine adition to the shield if rollins or dean abandons the group.(reigns is not ready to go solo)


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

They should match his current contract and give him a 3 year deal. If they gave 40+ no good tensai a 500k dollar contract they sure as hell can offer devitt 200-300 thousand or whatever he,s making. The man is one of the best in the world and in the prime of his career.

Honestly though id rather have him in Japan.

Btw people say he,s small but he doesnt look small to me. More medium. Dolph Ziggler/Cody Rhodes inbetween kinda. How tall is he anyways? Wiki says 5'11 but im 5'11 and he looks way taller.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



> Prince Devitt as of last word had yet to sign a new contract and is believed to be considering his WWE offer, which we heard was for an immediate main roster position as opposed to a developmental deal.


From the Observer section on NJPW. They must be offering him good money.

I'd say take it, simply because he stands to make a LOT of money if he's successful in WWE, and even if he isn't, he will have a 3 year contract making good money.
There isn't the risk indie guys take in accepting a developmental contract (only 25k a year) with the hopes of making it to the main roster for Devitt.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Knowing WWE he will debut as CHIBI TENSAI


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Knowing WWE he will debut as CHIBI TENSAI


Already a better team-up than Tons of Funk:


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

His top notch physique, like PAC's, will probably go a ways to offsetting the fact that's not particularly tall (only 5'11).


----------



## imheretolurk

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TheDarkEnigma said:


> i'm cousins with Fergal and he said the report is rubbish


I'm his dad and he said it's real.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Kling Klang said:


> Would have to spend time in NXT? What what they do with him though as there is no cruiserweight title?


Lol why do people keep bringing up the Cruiserweight title? They don't NEED one. He's no smaller than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

He would have to spend time in NXT to learn how to accommodate WWE's multi-cam television taping style, at the very least. Dean Ambrose was on an interview talking about how that was the biggest adjustment from coming off the indies, learning to play to the camera AND the crowd.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

To be fair, Ambrose worked in the likes of CZW, Devitt has worked at Wrestle Kingdom in the Tokyo Dome. Now they don't play to cameras as much there, but I'm sure he'd pick that up fast.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt tweeted pictures of himself at a TNA event tonight isn't that considered a no no by wwe.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



tbp82 said:


> Devitt tweeted pictures of himself at a TNA event tonight isn't that considered a no no by wwe.


Devitt hasn't signed any contract, so he's not under WWE's thumb just yet. And the show is in his hometown, so he's just visiting friends. Drew McIntyre visits the TNA locker room occasionally, to holler at Chavo and 'em.


----------



## TheWeasel

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I love Prince Devitt, I love WWE (Sorry) but I can't see the two being a good match for one another. I'd stick to New Japan if I was Devitt, he's got a sh*t tonne of credibility, he's making a considerable amount of money and he's allowed more creative expression. I think the WWE would have to give him a quite a lot of money and a guarantee they don't make him Hornswoggle's cousin or some rubbish.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I think Devitt is a really good talent and if he can get good money, I would say at least try it. He's done everything there is to do NJPW. Always can go back.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

His contract is up with New Japan after the New Beginning tour. You'll find out very soon after that if he's leaving.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DrHorrible said:


> Why would Devitt want to leave being one of the biggest name in Japanese wrestling to be a mismanage indie jobber in WWE? If I were him, I'll tell HHH that I'm only going to WWE as long as they promised to be a WRESTLING show and not job him to so called "superstars" and the part-timers.


if they are working this hard and are going to throw x amount of money at the guy i doubt he would be just another jobber for the WWE.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Fantastic talent but i would be afraid he would be stuck wearing all green with hornswoggle as a mascot.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Prince Devitt is a really great in ring talent. If he does go to WWE I just really hope they don't do anything stupid with him. Whether he goes to WWE or stays in New Japan, at least either way I can still see more his great matches. Although it would a bit disappointing to see him leave New Japan now with the Bullet Club and all, still either way I'll continue to support the guy.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

There is a better chance of him going to TNA than WWE. He was at the TNA show to meet with them. TNA is on a new talent mission and I think there is a very good chance he works out some type of deal with them.


----------



## Lilou

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

If wwe sign him, I hope they go the extra mile and buy the rights to "You're the best" for his theme.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Why are people worried about him being misused if he's going to be coming onto a big contract?

Sure Tensai did and look where he is but he was heavily miss scouted with reports saying he was in the shape of his life etc whilst we all know Devitt's putstanding

I'd expect his debut etc to go a lot more like DelRios


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



tbp82 said:


> Devitt tweeted pictures of himself at a TNA event tonight isn't that considered a no no by wwe.


If they're offering him a big contract instead of a developmental one, I think they're not going to care that he went to a TNA house show that was in his home city. They've shown interest in signing Devitt since 2012, it's been a while coming.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I don't know a whole lot about Prince , I'll have to bush up on the guy , Seems like everyone here respects him so thats a good thing!


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Sticking with NJPW would be better for Prince Devitt, he is a huge star in japan and you want to send him to NXT ? please...


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> Sticking with NJPW would be better for Prince Devitt, he is a huge star in japan and you want to send him to NXT ? please...


The contract he is being offered is for a main roster position, not a developmental contract.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> The contract he is being offered is for a main roster position, not a developmental contract.


Not true at all. Nobody is going to skip developmental after the Sin Cara disaster


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Snapdragon said:


> Not true at all. Nobody is going to skip developmental after the Sin Cara disaster


Having a main roster contract doesn't mean his first match in WWE will be live on RAW. It means he's getting a full salary, not a developmental deal, and they will be expecting him probably to skip NXT. He will still no doubt go to the Performance Center to train, appear in dark matches, etc, before his debut. He just won't have a stint on NXT TV.

If they are paying him a full salary, they won't want him down on NXT hanging around anyway, they will want him on the main roster getting a push. Otherwise it's a waste of their money. NXT talents get paid peanuts normally.


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

If the WWE sign KENTA and Prince Devitt would be sent them first and get them use to the WWE ring unlike sinn cara where he was fast track up


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Snapdragon said:


> Not true at all. Nobody is going to skip developmental after the Sin Cara disaster


you took my words. 

After the Místico's fiasco nobody will skip the NXT run before making it to the main roster


----------



## TEWA

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Snapdragon said:


> Not true at all. Nobody is going to skip developmental after the Sin Cara disaster


No it is true. Meltzer reported it even.

Devitt and Sin Cara are two totally different cases and people. They are going to pay Devitt main roster money it is the only he would consider jumping from New Japan and moving from Ireland.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

They wouldn't let Alex Shelley skip developmental when he tried to get that deal so why would they let Devitt?

Keep in mind Shelley had experience for several years working on a TV show


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Shelley was also a TNA Guy - WWE probably wanted to humble him, demean TNA by making the point their top stars are seen as wwe developmental level.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

this :lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Don't care either way but I'd debut him near the top. Good post-title run feud for Daniel Bryan.

I think one of Danielson's first story lines, on the Indy Circuit, was that he was the best of HBK's students and hunted down the rest to prove it. I like that idea. Classic Kung-Fu movie type story. Since I see some similarities between Devitt and Bryan, once Bryan loses the title, I'd book him out of the main event for a couple of PPVs by building up Devitt as this "old friend" making his way to WWE. Kind of like Bearer-Kane-Undertaker. Have Devitt debut, declare his mission is to beat all the best of HBK's school and immediately start a feud with Bryan.

Ideally, WWE would get Shawn to wrestle Bryan for the title on some post-Mania PPV. In a perfect world. So this feud would have some relevancy. Fantasy booking I know. Most likely, Devitt will debut as Xavier Wood's new tag team partner.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Surprising that WWE would pay big on a relative unknown in the US. Great talent, but surprising move nonetheless. The kid looks and acts like a star, so I have no doubt he would get over fairly quickly.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Surprising that WWE would pay big on a relative unknown in the US. Great talent, but surprising move nonetheless. The kid looks and acts like a star, so I have no doubt he would get over fairly quickly.


Dude is not a kid anymore he's close to 33... That's already old to put him in developmental ( Hi Chris Hero.... ) also guy like Ricochet had a WWE tryout but got declined. He better think twice before signing for the WWE cause he's a huge star in Japan and money is not everything


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> Dude is not a kid anymore he's close to 33... That's already old to put him in developmental ( Hi Chris Hero.... ) also guy like Ricochet had a WWE tryout but got declined. He better think twice before signing for the WWE cause he's a huge star in Japan and money is not everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I don't know, it's unlike WWE to offer someone a main roster deal who didn't have prior exposure with WWE, WCW or ECW. They know what has to be done to try to convince Devitt to cross over from New Japan. If they are going out of their way to offer Devitt this type of deal then they must really see something in him.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

It's not just better money in the WWE, there's a huge amount of exposure that comes with it, all over the world. Even a mid carder in WWE is wildly known in the wrestling world. There's endless stuff you can parry that into.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Shelley was also a TNA Guy - WWE probably wanted to humble him, demean TNA by making the point their top stars are seen as wwe developmental level.


Usually agree with your posts but thismis pure tinfoil hat conspiracy. WWE doesn't even rate TNA.

And it isn't about money. I respect any performer who isn't satisfied with being the biggest star of the company that isn't the biggest company. You really do only live once, so respect to anyone who has the confidence and pride to at least ATTEMPT making it in the biggest pond of all before they can't go anymore.


----------



## Wcthesecret

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



phreddie spaghetti said:


> this :lmao


This isn't an appreciation thread man.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I've seen people say the impression after the New Japan show today is that Devitt renewed his contract.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Chismo said:


> Devitt is Irish, and he is jacked. And Vince loves jacked Irish people. Sure, *he's not tall, but neither is Bryan, and neither was Punk.* Devitt has way better phisyque than both of those, and can work the mic better than Bryan.


cm punk is'nt short


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Height is irrelevant. You know why I know? 

Rey Mysterio 5'6
Eddie Guerrero 5'8
Taz 5'9
Owen Hart 5'10
Ricky Steamboat 5'10
Daniel Bryan 5'10
British Bulldog 5'10
AJ Styles 5'11
Chris Benoit 5'11
*Prince Devitt - 5 ft 11*
RVD 6ft
Angle 6ft
Dolph 6ft
Jericho 6ft
Bret Hart 6ft

Not gonna' lie, that's not a bad little club to be a part of.

Now many people are gonna' say "yeah but he can't wrestle like ___", "he's not as charismatic as _____" and that's great, but you don't need to beat each guy at each thing to get a fucking contract. He's got enough great attributes to warrant a contract AND a spot. If you didn't notice, the above list didn't include many other guys around that height (Sin Cara, Evan Bourne, Austin Aries, Tyson Kidd etc) but those were just the ones who got to Title level (minus a few). Dude is worth a contract.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

No don't get me wrong, I think Devitt is great and can be an asset to WWE. I just wonder why WWE has been wasting their time these past few years trying to sign him when it's been clear he has no real desire to go there due to having a good gig with New Japan and not wanting relocate to another country. Yet, there are a bunch of Indy wrestlers with some of the same attributes who would accept a WWE offer and wouldn't cost as much, yet WWE has their we don't want any Indy wrestlers policy. It's also funny that they don't like signing people who are in their 30's and under 6 feet tall, yet they have been trying to sign Devitt who again doesn't seem too hot about going there and it looks like he re-signed with New Japan. I guess WWE will make exceptions and break away from their usual signing policies if it means taking valuable talents away from other wrestling companies in the world that are going strong or start ups that might have ingredients needed to be a viable company.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Jaysfromnyc said:


> yet WWE has their we don't want any Indy wrestlers policy.


Pretty sure that was just something made up by the internet. WWE will hire whoever they think can make them money, whether they're from the indies or not. They'll always hire indy wrestlers.


----------



## #BadNewsBarrett

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

If you think Prince Devitt signing to WWE is a good idea, I'm afraid I have some bad news.

I can only imagine him being Team with sheamus as the "Lil Fella" or even in a stable with himself, Sheamus and Hornswoggle. Devitt should stay in NJPW with the BULLET CLUB.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



The BoogeyMan said:


> Height is irrelevant. You know why I know?
> 
> Rey Mysterio 5'6
> Eddie Guerrero 5'8
> Taz 5'9
> Owen Hart 5'10
> Ricky Steamboat 5'10
> Daniel Bryan 5'10
> British Bulldog 5'10
> AJ Styles 5'11
> Chris Benoit 5'11
> *Prince Devitt - 5 ft 11*
> RVD 6ft
> Angle 6ft
> Dolph 6ft
> Jericho 6ft
> Bret Hart 6ft
> 
> Not gonna' lie, that's not a bad little club to be a part of.
> 
> Now many people are gonna' say "yeah but he can't wrestle like ___", "he's not as charismatic as _____" and that's great, but you don't need to beat each guy at each thing to get a fucking contract. He's got enough great attributes to warrant a contract AND a spot. If you didn't notice, the above list didn't include many other guys around that height (Sin Cara, Evan Bourne, Austin Aries, Tyson Kidd etc) but those were just the ones who got to Title level (minus a few). Dude i
> s worth a contract.


Angle is actually 5'11 if you look him up from the olympics. So is Rashad Evans,Brad Pitt and Russel Crowe. 5'11 isnt short especially if you got some muscle to go with it. If anything its medium.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Word is that Devitt will sign. Conditions of his contract allegedly state that he will only be in NXT briefly and be shot straight to the main roster after that.


----------



## Al Borland

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Would he be willing to give up his creative freedom? I mean he does dress like this these days..


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

The idea of Devitt being in NXT is hilarious. It'd be the equivalent of putting Chris Jericho in developmental in '99.


----------



## DPW

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

In NXT he will learn how the things work in the WWE, he will have the chance to get used to his (probably) new gimmick, not how to wrestle.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Les Kellett Lariat said:


> The idea of Devitt being in NXT is hilarious. It'd be the equivalent of putting Chris Jericho in developmental in '99.


Worked well for Danielson in '09.


----------



## Uerfer

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Les Kellett Lariat said:


> The idea of Devitt being in NXT is hilarious. It'd be the equivalent of putting Chris Jericho in developmental in '99.


Perhaps, you should read Jericho's book. He himself says, he needed some adjustment time to the WWF style at the time, and it wasn't until mid-2000 that he really started getting it.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Phantango said:


> Worked well for Danielson in '09.


Not quite a fair comparison since NXT had more of a presence in 09 and had much more focus shone on it by WWE on Raw etc. than it does now, even if the current product is arguably better. However this could all change with the WWE Network, we'll see.


----------



## TEWA

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Phantango said:


> Worked well for Danielson in '09.


Not really. It took a while for him to adjust.

Devitt spent his career working towards the fans and not the camera.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Les Kellett Lariat said:


> The idea of Devitt being in NXT is hilarious. It'd be the equivalent of putting Chris Jericho in developmental in '99.


jericho prior to joining wwe in 1999 had worked for years with wcw that had a similar setup to wwf in terms of taping tv shows/ppvs. it was easy to transfer from nitro to raw back then.

a better comparison would be signing jericho in 1995 and putting him in developmental.


----------



## Algernon

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Nothing wrong with a stint down in developmental. Cesaro only spent 7 months in FCW before he was on the main roster. If Devitt signs, its going to be for good money so theyre not going have him down in NXT for very long with what they would be paying him.

After the Sin Cara debacle, everyone that gets signed that hasnt been in WWE before needs to go developmental. It's not an insult to go to NXT. Hell main roster guys are on NXT all the time working matches. Cesaro arguably had the MOTY with Sami Zayn last year.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt makes close to a million in japan. Plus he hates cutting promos. I doubt he'd ever go to wwe unless its in 5-6 years when he,s got enough money for five lifetimes, his career is winding down and he,s got nothing to lose.

Japan pays just as good as wwe. Karl Andersson who,s not even one of the top 5 guys makes 680 grand a year. Plus theres less dates to work so they can live in there homecountries and only go to japan a couple times a month. He'd be a fool to leave.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



jarrelka said:


> Devitt makes close to a million in japan. *Plus he hates cutting promos.* I doubt he'd ever go to wwe unless its in 5-6 years when he,s got enough money for five lifetimes, his career is winding down and he,s got nothing to lose.
> 
> Japan pays just as good as wwe. Karl Andersson who,s not even one of the top 5 guys makes 680 grand a year. Plus theres less dates to work so they can live in there homecountries and only go to japan a couple times a month. He'd be a fool to leave.


I'm not so sure of that anymore. He seems to have embraced that part of the business over the last year or so.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Jaysfromnyc said:


> No don't get me wrong, I think Devitt is great and can be an asset to WWE. I just wonder why WWE has been wasting their time these past few years trying to sign him when it's been clear he has no real desire to go there due to having a good gig with New Japan and not wanting relocate to another country. Yet, there are a bunch of Indy wrestlers with some of the same attributes who would accept a WWE offer and wouldn't cost as much, yet WWE has their we don't want any Indy wrestlers policy. It's also funny that they don't like signing people who are in their 30's and under 6 feet tall, yet they have been trying to sign Devitt who again doesn't seem too hot about going there and it looks like he re-signed with New Japan. I guess WWE will make exceptions and break away from their usual signing policies if it means taking valuable talents away from other wrestling companies in the world that are going strong or start ups that might have ingredients needed to be a viable company.


Or its because devitt is way more talented then any Indy guy. Sure he may be 5'11 but he doesnt look like a small guy to me. All about proportions and musclesize. Kurt Angle was 5'11 in 96 probably 5'10 in the Peak of his career because of all the injuries. Devitt looks like a guy that can kick ass.

Ofc they want him but if I was him I wouldnt leave. For him to make more money in wwe he would have to reach Orton,Cena and Bryan level and the odds of that happening are slim to none. Money isnt Everything but he doesnt like cutting promos and with new japan he gets to live in ireland because he only works a couple times a month at most. With wwe he would have to move to the states and work 250 nights a year. The only advantage with the wwe is fame and I dont think he gives a shit about that.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> I'm not so sure of that anymore. He seems to have embraced that part of the business over the last year or so.


Yeah maybe thats true but pros and cons all in all the only thing wwe has on new japan is fame and to some thats even a disadvantage.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Only heard of him on here. Don't know anything about him other than he's the "true rock n rolla"? So I take it he's similar to Jericho a bit?


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I love how folks are bitching about Prince Devitt possible going to the WWE and how he should stay in NJPW. Sorry it up to him if he want to take the risk to go the WWE and not ours


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



creep. said:


> Only heard of him on here. Don't know anything about him other than he's the "true rock n rolla"? So I take it he's similar to Jericho a bit?


Your missing out if your not watching new japan. Heres one of his latest matches.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh3ww0Vpj38


And heres one of his best even though pac was the Star in that match.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5RNttGiLf4

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp47Ch4MC3U

His appeal is ringwork but he,s also got this badass vibe to him he looks like a action moviestar.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Watched the first link. This dude came out like Carnage/Venom? :lol props to that. We all know thou that he ain't gonna be the same once he enters WWE, strong style gone, name, gone, moveset, reduced to WWE style, and hardcore gimmick change. He has a good look, but once he comes to WWE it's gonna be ground up, maybe. Unless they treat him like Sin Cara and Tensai and Rio when they first brought them in. 

I'm pretty sure I've seen that Kota guys wrestle before, and he always impresses me. The interference in that match was brutal. :lol


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



creep. said:


> Watched the first link. This dude came out like Carnage/Venom? :lol props to that. We all know thou that he ain't gonna be the same once he enters WWE, strong style gone, name, gone, moveset, reduced to WWE style, and hardcore gimmick change. He has a good look, but once he comes to WWE it's gonna be ground up, maybe. Unless they treat him like Sin Cara and Tensai and Rio when they first brought them in.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've seen that Kota guys wrestle before, and he always impresses me. The interference in that match was brutal. :lol


Yeah your right. Thats one of the many reasons I dont want him in wwe. He doesnt need them and they dont really need him. Maybe in 5-6 years but not now.

Kota Ibushi is ultratalented def one of the best japanese jr heavyweights if not the out there.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



> - International wrestling star Prince Devitt recently spoke with Ryan Devlin of The Wrestling Mania and talked about a possible offer from WWE:
> 
> "Of course it's on my radar; it'd be silly of me to say it's not on my wish list of things to do in life. It's very flattering because I grew up watching WWE, but to be even considered employable by a company like that is a big honor for me. I'm very happy with what I'm doing now, but if the situation came up and it was the right move, I'd like to try it."
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._WWE_Hulk_Hogan_Note.html#ytIixPztLPK4YQBo.99


Hopefully it happens at some point.


----------



## ttcmin

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Sounds like if WWE are really interested than it will happen. The guy is a world class performer and would tear the house down with the likes of Bryan, Cesaro, Zayn and Neville once they debut.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Sorry to resurrect this old thread but I figured it would be better here than making a new thread.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2006537-njpw-match-booking-suggests-prince-devitt-is-wwe-bound

So long story short, he's booked in a match where if he loses, he must leave NJPW. So it looks like he may WWE bound. Or maybe the're screwing w/ internet as a way to draw more attention. Either way, it's news.

Also, does anyone here get the whole face/body paint he has going on? Is it part of a gimmick? Is it just to look cool?


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I don't know. I feel like if he was WWE bound the news would have leaked out long before this.


----------



## Xderby

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Incoming threads " debut him as the undertaker son"(that popular entrance At wrestle kingdom)


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TD Stinger said:


> Sorry to resurrect this old thread but I figured it would be better here than making a new thread.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2006537-njpw-match-booking-suggests-prince-devitt-is-wwe-bound
> 
> So long story short, he's booked in a match where if he loses, he must leave NJPW. So it looks like he may WWE bound. Or maybe the're screwing w/ internet as a way to draw more attention. Either way, it's news.
> 
> *Also, does anyone here get the whole face/body paint he has going on? Is it part of a gimmick? Is it just to look cool?*


Prince is Dead.

That's been his tagline throughout 2014.


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



jarrelka said:


> Your missing out if your not watching new japan. Heres one of his latest matches.
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh3ww0Vpj38


Wish the captions were accurate on youtube for this because his entrance is awesome and he looks badass with that stable.


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Prince is Dead.
> 
> That's been his tagline throughout 2014.


can you explain his stable if possible.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



sXeMope said:


> I don't know. I feel like if he was WWE bound the news would have leaked out long before this.


It's March and he has still not resigned with NJPW, which normally happens in January. He's also not booked on the May ROH/NJPW shows, whereas Karl Anderson is. NJPW also have signed AJ Styles, who can fill Devitt's upper card gajin role (not as Bullet Club leader obviously) and make up for the loss of Devitt. This is what the Observer had to say:



> A.J. Styles has signed and is going to be given a major push as a singles headliner, to work with all the big guns, with a title shot at Kazuchika Okada coming sooner than later. In a sense, Styles position may be a replacement for Prince Devitt in some form, not as the leader of The Bullet Club necessarily, but Devitt did not sign a new contract for 2014, and given it’s now March, the belief is he is WWE-bound as soon as that deal fully materializes. He’s been a very different performer here the last several months, clearly not taking any risks as compared to before and just playing heel, although that dates back to his injuries last year. At least in Japan, between his history and the way he carries himself, he comes off with big star presence. Devitt was in talks to do shows for House of Hardcore, and he said he couldn’t, saying it was because New Japan has an exclusive deal with ROH.


I've noticed Devitt has been playing it safe in ring the last few months, which would indicate he's avoiding any injury before going to WWE. It's clear there was no rush on WWE's part, Meltzer has said before WWE has had an offer on the table for Devitt for a while now (and HHH has had interest in signing him since 2012), with him able to accept at any time. There was really no point in signing before WM 30, so it's no wonder that Devitt's final match is seemingly in April (on the day of WM 30, in fact).

In all honesty, he has probably accomplished all he an in NJPW, unless he was given the push to the IGWP title, which I don't think was ever going to happen. He probably could have won the IWGP IC title, but still, if WWE are making him a big offer, he absolutely should take it. If it doesn't work out, he'll make good money for 3 years and then leave, and could come back to NJPW. But if it does work out, he'll be a big star in WWE (he has all the talent needed) for years. No point in regretting not trying it out years from now.



crazyrvd123 said:


> can you explain his stable if possible.


The Bullet Club is basically a stable of gajins (foreigners) from various countries. They're an anti-Japanese heel stable of thugs, who use US-style heel tactics like loads of interference, dirty fighting, chairs, etc, and gang up on faces. US-style heels don't tend to exist in Japan, their bad guys tend to be very different, so a heel stable using things like interference and numbers games is very unique and gets a ton of heat. Devitt is the leader, he was a loved babyface in NJPW for years beforehand so his heel turn was a shocker. 

Devitt normally had a LED light jacket (like Jericho's but way better) for his entrance, but since Wrestle Kingdom 8 in January he's been doing this face/body paint thing for big matches.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Who does the paint work on him? Will they be signed as well? 

Who am I kidding, he'll be brought in as Hornswoggle's giant leprechaun little brother.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who does the paint work on him? Will they be signed as well?
> 
> Who am I kidding, he'll be brought in as Hornswoggle's giant leprechaun little brother.


I'm pretty sure he does it himself. He even had it done when he appeared over here for ICW.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

His promos are pretty stilted. Which could work into a character. Not a serious character though. His look and work will get him over if he plays one of two types of characters:

A rip-off of the Chris Daniels "fallen angel" character where he doesn't talk a lot but has a cool aesthetic and great matches or, if he keeps the heavy amounts of paint, he could be a cooler version of the "Suicide" character, also from TNA. Not much talking, cool look and lots of mystique. 

Either way, I see him more as someone to just spice up the mid card. Look forward to it.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt getting signed would surely lead to Neville going nowhere...can't see both debuting any time close to each other.


----------



## x78

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

If he keeps the paint and dark character then he could be big. No fucks given by me otherwise, the last thing we need is another guy whose character and gimmick is 'high-flying international wrestler'.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Not sure what his character is but from what I gathered, his paint is only for special occasions. He could get big p, I mean really big, if he centered his character around that. Wearing paint all the time and being some modern interpretation of the early version of the Undertaker. Give him some dark, emo seductress as his valet and weird, creepy "lover" and yup, people will eat that up.

In fact, I love that idea.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



777 said:


> I'd imagine his standing in Japan gives him leverage to work out a better deal than the standard developmental contract. I think a short stint in NXT to learn how to work like WWE wants should be mandatory though.


They don't teach you how to wrestling at all. Go read some indy guys who go there. They basically tell you to look at the camera and that's all the learning there is. They go over falls and moves all the time just to make sure you know how to take and give them. That's it.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I'm pretty sure he does it himself. He even had it done when he appeared over here for ICW.


He does and he also has a friend in Japan who helps him. He talks about it on Colt Cabana's podcast.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> They don't teach you how to wrestling at all. Go read some indy guys who go there. They basically tell you to look at the camera and that's all the learning there is. They go over falls and moves all the time just to make sure you know how to take and give them. That's it.


Not quite true, they teach a slower more measured style. Chris Hero has talked about this, that they emphasis good pacing of moves and saving big moves for big moments. Triple H dislikes the "indie" style you might see in some PWG matches where it's 150 miles an hour, nonstop big crazy moves. 
It's noticeable in many guys there, like PAC spaces out his big moves a lot more now as Adrian Neville, same with Sami Zayn and others.

Also it's a tad silly to claim they "don't teach you how to wrestle". They have over a dozen trainers and seven rings, all focusing on different things, and they work full time days five days a week. I don't think all they do all day is say "look at the camera" over and over.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I really don't wanna see him in the WWE, he'll just get lost in the shuffle. Plus I selfishly don't want him to get watered down, which happens to everybody cause let's face it, Japanese promotions emphasize stiffness, he signs with WWE & that stomp is as good as dead. :lol


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I really don't wanna see him in the WWE, he'll just get lost in the shuffle. Plus I selfishly don't want him to get watered down, which happens to everybody cause let's face it, Japanese promotions emphasize stiffness, he signs with WWE & that stomp is as good as dead. :lol


Cesaro does a stomp, and he's done some pretty brutal ones. However, I know what you mean, the stomp Devitt does where he brings his legs right up to his chest and brings them down on the opponent's head is pretty nasty.

Anyway, some news:



> The match on 4/6 at Tokyo Sumo Hall with Prince Devitt vs. Ryusuke Taguchi is a loser leaves town match. That would seem to indicate something about Devitt's future.
> Source: Figure 4 Online (Dave Meltzer)


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I really don't wanna see him in the WWE, he'll just get lost in the shuffle. Plus I selfishly don't want him to get watered down, which happens to everybody cause let's face it, Japanese promotions emphasize stiffness, he signs with WWE & that stomp is as good as dead. :lol


I can actually see the stomp staying for sure and may even be his finishing move since he can't use the Prince's Throne and probably not the Bloody Sunday , since it's an unprotected lift-up spike DDT, and WWE seems to hate brainbusters (look at poor Sami Zayn being stripped of all of his).



Pugilist said:


> His promos are pretty stilted. Which could work into a character. Not a serious character though. His look and work will get him over if he plays one of two types of characters:
> 
> A rip-off of the Chris Daniels "fallen angel" character where he doesn't talk a lot but has a cool aesthetic and great matches or, if he keeps the heavy amounts of paint, he could be a cooler version of the "Suicide" character, also from TNA. Not much talking, cool look and lots of mystique.
> 
> Either way, I see him more as someone to just spice up the mid card. Look forward to it.


We may never be on the same page in regards to Daniel Bryan but your taste in characters is the same as mine. A Fallen Angel type gimmick would be excellent to see on screen for the entrance they come up with and Devitt moveset which seems to echo a "strike from above" type of theme which is common with warrior angels.



Pugilist said:


> Not sure what his character is but from what I gathered, his paint is only for special occasions. He could get big p, I mean really big, if he centered his character around that. Wearing paint all the time and being some modern interpretation of the early version of the Undertaker. Give him some dark, emo seductress as his valet and weird, creepy "lover" and yup, people will eat that up.
> 
> In fact, I love that idea.


You know I like this idea but might I make a suggestion to alter it a bit?

I'm thinking maybe you run with a Prince type theme combined with a death undertone and amp it up to the nines. Maybe WWE could make him an awaken ancient Pharoah that ruled all of Egypt with a unforgiving fist, that has made a deal with Anubis to come back to test the finest competitors the world has to offer, and rule once again. You don't need to completely spell it out or dress him in an outlandish 80s way, but having him talk cryptically about it (Similar to Bray Wyatt) and dress in modern Egyptian garb, and potentially spray painted in gold, would be enough to sell the gimmick. 

Something like this would suffice, then he could remove the robe to reveal a more traditional wrestling attire but with a white and gold royal flare and Anubis death themes.



Spoiler: Entrance Attire















He could command a stable of people wearing Anubis, king of the dead, head dresses and garb. Imagine a PPV entrance where he enters sitting atop a mighty throne platform that is carried to the ring by 4 of these henchmen.

Such as what is depicted below:


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

As much as I would like to see Prince Devitt in WWE, I'm pretty much assuming they'd fuck it up somehow and make him just another guy, so...


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Can't wait to see him and Neville feud over the NXT Title.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Some might worry because he's only 5'11, not the super size of Vince's preference, but I think his abs will go a long way to helping him:


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> Some might worry because he's only 5'11, not the super size of Vince's preference, but I think his abs will go a long way to helping him:


That pic just gave me a good idea. Tensai/Albert/A-Train could be Devitt's bodyguard! :agree:


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> Not quite true, they teach a slower more measured style. Chris Hero has talked about this, that they emphasis good pacing of moves and saving big moves for big moments. Triple H dislikes the "indie" style you might see in some PWG matches where it's 150 miles an hour, nonstop big crazy moves.
> It's noticeable in many guys there, like PAC spaces out his big moves a lot more now as Adrian Neville, same with Sami Zayn and others.
> 
> Also it's a tad silly to claim they "don't teach you how to wrestle". They have over a dozen trainers and seven rings, all focusing on different things, and they work full time days five days a week. I don't think all they do all day is say "look at the camera" over and over.


Obviously not, and pacing is completely different live than going over moves in the ring for practice. They have the trainers give ideas and have you work on your game, but it's not like they're teaching the indy guys. When you're doing it live you react to the crowd, so in the WWE they may slow it down, but that doesn't need teaching.

The other thing is, they have harder schedules. Guys like Generico and PAC have less time to heal between matches. That's another reason why they want their guys to slow it down.

Anyways, when it comes to guys like Devitt he's worked the chain wrestling matches and straight style for a while. It's not going to be a change of pace for him.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

he will turn 33 soon, i don't understand why Devitt ( huge star in Japan) will go to NXT and waste at least one year in developmental like Chris Hero. 

WWE is most popular wrestling company in the world but money is not everything


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> Some might worry because he's only 5'11, not the super size of Vince's preference, but I think his abs will go a long way to helping him:


a legit 5ft11 is fine, especially if he puts on lifts. I mean, that makes him what 3 inches talller than Bryan atleast.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> he will turn 33 soon, i don't understand why Devitt ( huge star in Japan) will go to NXT and waste at least one year in developmental like Chris Hero.
> 
> WWE is most popular wrestling company in the world but money is not everything


Devitt is looking to wrestle for a long time barring any injuries (which he hasn't had) so him being 33 isn't a big issue as far as he is concerned. He is probably looking to wrestle atleast 10 more years. Many top wrestlers in Japan are around 40 years old so he will have a career there even if he is a bit older. 

Being in WWE is just something that most wrestlers want to experience, after all wrestling for people who don't make millions is mostly about the experiences involved. Even old, injured Ultimo Dragon came to WWE so he could say he had been involved with Wrestlemania. There's also the possibility to work with guys like Zayn, Bryan, Cesaro, Neville and others although Devitt says his favorite opponents to wrestle would be Randy Orton and John Cena "because that would mean he is at the top of the card".

Also being known in the US will considerably increase his payroll and Devitt at this stage in his career might be looking into ways to make more money off his name.

This is all mere speculation of course, he may never join the WWE but if he does, now would be the time. He has worked most top names in Japan and might benefit from taking a little time off the tours.


----------



## WilfyDee

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

IWC: "I'm sick of Vince/HHH pushing all these meathead talentless hack bodybuilders that have nothing to offer other than huge biceps ands and a decent bench press! This isn't the 80's anymore we want to see WRESTLING matches, not busy building contests."

The WWE look to sign a gifted, well known outside of the WWE, 5'11 Irish guy.

IWC: "He's too small, what can they possibly do with him? Are they going to bring back the cruiser weight division. Maybe he can hang out in NXT for a few years but he's wasting his time!"


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Prince Devitt won the ICW World Title and said "I'm not going to TNA or WWE, I'm coming to ICW!"

:troll


----------



## WWE

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

:mark: :mark:

Devitt vs Cesaro :wall


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> he will turn 33 soon, i don't understand why Devitt ( huge star in Japan) will go to NXT and waste at least one year in developmental like Chris Hero.
> 
> WWE is most popular wrestling company in the world but money is not everything


I doubt he'll be in developmental more that 3 months, if that. I wouldn't be surprised if he never appears on NXT programming and debuts directly to the main roster. He had certain negotiating power in that he could have stayed in Japan where he was getting paid well.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Prince Devitt won the ICW World Title and said "I'm not going to TNA or WWE, I'm coming to ICW!"
> 
> :troll


No he didn't. He won the Zero G Championship. He then said that he was right here in ICW.

Love when facts are very blatantly twisted.


----------



## Poueff

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> The Bullet Club is basically a stable of gajins (foreigners) from various countries. They're an anti-Japanese heel stable of thugs, who use US-style heel tactics like loads of interference, dirty fighting, chairs, etc, and gang up on faces. US-style heels don't tend to exist in Japan, their bad guys tend to be very different, so a heel stable using things like interference and numbers games is very unique and gets a ton of heat. Devitt is the leader, he was a loved babyface in NJPW for years beforehand so his heel turn was a shocker.


Out of curiosity, how are heels in Japan normally portrayed?


----------



## Aficionado

What does everyone think he will be able to use as his finisher in WWE? After a quick YouTube, I would cast my vote for the Shingata Prince's Throne. Not easy to do on bigger opponents but pretty awesome move nonetheless.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Poueff said:


> Out of curiosity, how are heels in Japan normally portrayed?


Common ones are monster gajins (like Vader back in the day) and really cocky, arrogant assholes. They don't tend to go for cheap heat that often. The thing about NJPW is depending on the match, heel and face is fluid. Hiroshi Tanahashi is the biggest star in Japan, and he's a super good guy face, except in some locations, for instance in Korukeun Hall (which draws a really smark crowd), he faced Tomohiro Ishii, a cult favourite midcard guy, during the G1 Climax tournament last year. For that match, which Ishii was soundly the crowd favourite, Tanahashi worked as a heel, acting more cocky and asshole-ish. He lost that match clean by the end (which is like John Cena losing a mid-PPV match to say, Dolph Ziggler, clean). So it's fluid and people are much more gray, character wise.

Minoru Suzuki is a heel all the time (his gimmick is basically "the man with the worst personality in the world"), but all the same, his heelishness comes from his brutality in the ring, and his violent behaviour, it doesn't come from him insulting the crowd, using loads of interference, or running from fights, or going for DQs (there are no DQs in NJPW anyway) or countouts. He wrestles his matches fairly, in that regard, he's just a real asshole when he does it.

But there's a pretty wide variety of heels anyway.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

It'd be smart not to change a damn thing about him. His contract with Armani could push pro wrestling back into celebrity gossip. Put him on the cover of GQ _and_ with the world title. shhiiiit. Vince wouldn't want to pass up on that.


----------



## omarTHEDON

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

This is a case where the WWE wants someone more than that someone wants to be apart of the WWE. Devitt is fine in NJPW, he's a star with his face all over billboards and subways and he's making good money, why leave? The WWE will need to pull out all the stops to get him to join, even if that means letting him keep his name.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

This idea that WWE is desperate for him is definitely overstated. There's a bigger chance of him becoming "small mid carder #whatever" than there is of him becoming a huge star.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Pugilist said:


> This idea that WWE is desperate for him is definitely overstated. There's a bigger chance of him becoming "small mid carder #whatever" than there is of him becoming a huge star.


I think Devitt will be fine. Look at Bryan. Devitt may not be as charismatic but he's no Kofi or Cody Rhodes, he'll impress management and crowds alike and rise to the top. I could see him wrestling main event matches with Bryan by mid-late 2015. I see him staying in NXT for maybe a couple months before coming up in the fall this year to the big roster.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



THANOS said:


> You know I like this idea but might I make a suggestion to alter it a bit?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe you run with a Prince type theme combined with a death undertone and amp it up to the nines. Maybe WWE could make him an awaken ancient Pharoah that ruled all of Egypt with a unforgiving fist, that has made a deal with Anubis to come back to test the finest competitors the world has to offer, and rule once again. You don't need to completely spell it out or dress him in an outlandish 80s way, but having him talk cryptically about it (Similar to Bray Wyatt) and dress in modern Egyptian garb, and potentially spray painted in gold, would be enough to sell the gimmick.
> 
> Something like this would suffice, then he could remove the robe to reveal a more traditional wrestling attire but with a white and gold royal flare and Anubis death themes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entrance Attire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> He could command a stable of people wearing Anubis, king of the dead, head dresses and garb. Imagine a PPV entrance where he enters sitting atop a mighty throne platform that is carried to the ring by 4 of these henchmen.
> 
> Such as what is depicted below:


Not totally opposed to the idea but I'd tone it down a lot. I do miss characters and gimmicks so this is right up my alley, fundamentally, though.

I'd go for more of an impressionistic interpretation. The gold and mummy theme is a nice touch. But I think the stable would be much. 

The other thing is that I love this gimmick a lot more on a monster heel. It would very much break the monotony of foreign monsters. Given to someone like Rusev, it wouldn't need to be toned down at all really.


----------



## Joe88

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



phreddie spaghetti said:


> It'd be smart not to change a damn thing about him. His contract with Armani could push pro wrestling back into celebrity gossip. Put him on the cover of GQ _and_ with the world title. shhiiiit. Vince wouldn't want to pass up on that.


 Thats intteresting did not know he had a deal with Armani, that will really help his career in WWE, they love the cross over appeal and media coverage.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Pugilist said:


> This idea that WWE is desperate for him is definitely overstated. There's a bigger chance of him becoming "small mid carder #whatever" than there is of him becoming a huge star.


If they didn't want him on the roster, they wouldn't have done so much to sign him from NJPW.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> If they didn't want him on the roster, they wouldn't have done so much to sign him from NJPW.


Never said that they don't want him. But I kinda laugh at the idea that they're desperate or willing to bend over backwards for him.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Pugilist said:


> Not totally opposed to the idea but I'd tone it down a lot. I do miss characters and gimmicks so this is right up my alley, fundamentally, though.
> 
> I'd go for more of an impressionistic interpretation. The gold and mummy theme is a nice touch. But I think the stable would be much.
> 
> The other thing is that I love this gimmick a lot more on a monster heel. It would very much break the monotony of foreign monsters. Given to someone like Rusev, it wouldn't need to be toned down at all really.


My only concern with giving it to a monster heel, is very few can pull it off well. Bray Wyatt is kind of an outlier or exception to the rule. Monster heels these days can wrestle or talk all that well, and thus don't get over well with the crowd. I think you could tone down the gimmick and remove the stable, but I do think a gimmick like this could work amazingly for Devitt, and he could even keep his name, if that's something he has in his WWE contract, because it would fit the gimmick and instantly make him unique from other talented indy wrestlers.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Pugilist said:


> This idea that WWE is desperate for him is definitely overstated. There's a bigger chance of him becoming "small mid carder #whatever" than there is of him becoming a huge star.


They're not desperate for him - but Devitt is operating from a much stronger negotiating position than virtually every other recent signing. Most comparable would probably be when the wwe signed Mistico - and they treated it as a big deal and he went directly to the main roster with a big debut push. Devitt is not your American indie worker desperately trying to get hired by the wwe, they are two entities with a shared interest in working together, both would be just fine if they couldn't reach an agreement but both want to work with the other and see money to be made together.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



THANOS said:


> I think Devitt will be fine. Look at Bryan. Devitt may not be as charismatic but he's no Kofi or Cody Rhodes, he'll impress management and crowds alike and rise to the top. I could see him wrestling main event matches with Bryan by mid-late 2015. I see him staying in NXT for maybe a couple months before coming up in the fall this year to the big roster.


He should be there for a couple of months, max, I agree. Or hell, a day to see if he can do WWE's style with a simple test match. 

I don't ever see him as a true main-eventer. Maybe more like a Chris Jericho. I think he will do well but is closer to the likes of Rhodes and Kingston than Reigns and Wyatt.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I just wanna see 2 things:

1. Feud vs. Neville (similar to Ambrose vs. Rollins from FCW; with Devitt as the heel)
2. Tensai is his bodyguard
3. Some kind of comedic interaction w/ Sheamus


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Tensai, Justin Alberts, is pretty much going to be a commentator.

Which is good. I think there's a stigma to guys who come in with bodyguards. I think audiences have evolved to understand that it's mostly done for guys who lack presence/aren't interesting enough just on their own.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Pugilist said:


> Never said that they don't want him. But I kinda laugh at the idea that they're desperate or willing to bend over backwards for him.


No one is saying they're "desperate", but for them to negotiate with a guy who is already a star in Japan (and thus has to be offered much more money/incentive to sign) they obviously have a strong interest in having him work for them. This isn't like a random US indie guy, Devitt makes good money in Japan, and common sense dictates you aren't going to sign someone making good money by offering him less than he makes.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt is really good but he's not on the level of a Bryan/Zayn. Not spectacular like Adrian Neville. Hasn't got the look/ring/promo package like Rollins. It's not like he's a master promo man too- so he doesn't scream main event to me in any way. Plus I saw a video on Facebook where he says he may be going to ICW in Scotland which is closer to his home, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Devitt is really good but he's not on the level of a Bryan/Zayn. Not spectacular like Adrian Neville. Hasn't got the look/ring/promo package like Rollins. It's not like he's a master promo man too- so he doesn't scream main event to me in any way. Plus I saw a video on Facebook where he says he may be going to ICW in Scotland which is closer to his home, so don't get your hopes up.


ICW is a tiny indie, he's not giving up his major spot in a national promotion like NJPW (which he loves working for) to work in a small indie that runs only a few events a month. More likely he is doing a "final tour" of his favourite UK indies as he wrestles for them when home in Ireland (he doesn't spend all year in Japan).

Having followed him for many years, I disagree on that front. I think if signed he would instantly be one of the company's best wrestlers. Bryan and Zayn are two of the very best in the world, so being slightly behind them is still in the top percentage across the world. And he certainly does have the look of a star, he's handsome in a strange way (which actually often attracts more attention than generic looks, see Dean Ambrose), he's insanely shredded, and he always looks good in promo pictures. All that's holding him back in the WWE regard is he's not tall (5'11).

And promos? Rollins was legit terrible at promos when he was in NXT, 18 months of the Shield later, he's completely solid. Promos can always be worked on, and Devitt is starting from a MUCH better place than Rollins, he's cut some enjoyable promos in NJPW.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> ICW is a tiny indie, he's not giving up his major spot in a national promotion like NJPW (which he loves working for) to work in a small indie that runs only a few events a month. More likely he is doing a "final tour" of his favourite UK indies as he wrestles for them when home in Ireland (he doesn't spend all year in Japan).
> 
> Having followed him for many years, I disagree on that front. I think if signed he would instantly be one of the company's best wrestlers. Bryan and Zayn are two of the very best in the world, so being slightly behind them is still in the top percentage across the world. And he certainly does have the look of a star, he's handsome in a strange way (which actually often attracts more attention than generic looks, see Dean Ambrose), he's insanely shredded, and he always looks good in promo pictures. All that's holding him back in the WWE regard is he's not tall (5'11).
> 
> And promos? Rollins was legit terrible at promos when he was in NXT, 18 months of the Shield later, he's completely solid. Promos can always be worked on, and Devitt is starting from a MUCH better place than Rollins, he's cut some enjoyable promos in NJPW.




He's done it all in NJPW and isn't going any higher. So, it's either WWE developmental or maybe he wants to be closer to his home. I just said that coz I've seen a video of it, which I'll link once I get off work. If he goes to NXT, he starts from scratch and we really don't know what character he's coming in with.

Like I said, he's really good, but behind Bryan/Zayn. Now yes that still puts him in the top tier, but when you're small and don't have that marketable look- you mostly need to be as good as a Bryan or Zayn to get as over. Devitt will still get over but it will take longer. Plus he's older than the both of them.

Ambrose gets more female attention due to his crazy persona and mic skills tbh. Sure his unconventional looks play a part too but that's not the major reason.

Yeah Rollins was pretty terrible on the mic, but when you look at him from an overall perspective- the look, in ring skill, age, moveset, and now his promo skills, I think it's fair to say he has a higher ceiling than Prince Devitt. I've heard Devitt's NJPW promos and while they are good, I wouldn't call them amazing. He sticks out coz he's one of the very few English promo cutters. In WWE, it will be much tougher to separate himself from the pack plus being European may not work in his favor.

I still believe he can be pretty successful in WWE but not as much as he was in NJPW. Tag champion or IC champ is the furthest he'll go, which is why I said we shouldn't be expecting Main Event status from him. For my own selfish reasons, I'd prefer he stayed in New Japan with the Bullet Club tbh.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I'm pretty sure he does it himself. He even had it done when he appeared over here for ICW.


I preferred his ICW Venom paint to the Carnage one he had used previously.

On topic: I have been expecting an announcement from WWE regarding Devitt for a while now, then when they put Bad Luck Fale into the final of the New Japan Cup I personally think it pretty much confirmed him leaving.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

WWE is going to shit on Devitt because of his size. I really hope he doesn't make the move. Especially since Bullet Club is pretty sweet right now. They're looking like a new nWo.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

His height might cause him not to make it to the tippy top of WWE, but Devitt is so talented, I really couldn't see him not doing very well in WWE. If Punk made it to a main event level, I see no reason why Devitt can't either.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



#dealwithit said:


> His height might cause him not to make it to the tippy top of WWE, but Devitt is so talented, I really couldn't see him not doing very well in WWE. If Punk made it to a main event level, I see no reason why Devitt can't either.


He's smaller than they like and not American. That's two things against him in their eyes. Hopefully Bryan's opened the door for taking smaller guys seriously, but that remains to be seen as he hasn't even gotten all the way yet. I just have visions of Ultimo Dragon in my head and I hope it doesn't turn out that way.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

The Prince is actually younger than Bryan. Not by much though.

Put him in a stable with Sheamus and the Irish girl - Becky Lynch?


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I wonder if they'll call him by his real name Fergal instead of Prince. I heard in Japan they couldn't pronounce it so they called him Prince instead.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Eh, Devitt's done pretty much everything in New Japan at this point. Anything above the current totem pole position and booking would be punching above his weight, and people hate that. See: KENTER in NOAH.

It's time for him to leave. Fale stepped up, hoping for Doc to do the same, and Styles has signed. Devitt can go.


----------



## x78

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Waffelz said:


> The Prince is actually younger than Bryan. Not by much though.
> 
> Put him in a stable with Sheamus and the Irish girl - Becky Lynch?


No more racial gimmicks FFS. Hopefully they give him the dark character that was described earlier and don't even acknowledge that he's Irish, although given WWE's track record he'll probably be given a name like 'Fergal O'Guinness' and come out dressed in green and talking in limericks.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Chismo said:


> Eh, Devitt's done pretty much everything in New Japan at this point. Anything above the current totem pole position and booking would be punching above his weight, and people hate that. See: KENTER in NOAH.
> 
> It's time for him to leave. Fale stepped up, hoping for Doc to do the same, and Styles has signed. Devitt can go.


Didn't you post this exact thing before?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DragonSleeper said:


> Didn't you post this exact thing before?


Yes, but not in this thread. Why change it?


----------



## Lord Stark

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



x78 said:


> No more racial gimmicks FFS. Hopefully they give him the dark character that was described earlier and don't even acknowledge that he's Irish, although given WWE's track record he'll probably be given a name like 'Fergal O'Guinness' and come out dressed in green and talking in limericks.


heh You mean nationality gimmicks. Being Irish is not a race.


----------



## x78

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Lord Stark said:


> heh You mean nationality gimmicks. Being Irish is not a race.


I actually meant ethnicity gimmicks but yeah.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I doubt he goes anywhere. New Japan hasn' t even promoted his match on Sunday as a loser leaves stop. That is probably just people with incorrect speculation.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



RKO361 said:


>


The classic example of a promo that sounds huge but actually says nothing. Yet, it still has all the smarks fooled.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



#dealwithit said:


> His height might cause him not to make it to the tippy top of WWE, but Devitt is so talented, I really couldn't see him not doing very well in WWE. If Punk made it to a main event level, I see no reason why Devitt can't either.


CM Punk, in regards to promo work and ability to get the crowd invested in him, was a degree of magnitude better than Prince Devitt, Fergal, whichever it is.


----------



## ozzyanson

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Given the amount of interest/argument on this board that simply the possibility of Devitt signing has created, I'd say they should sign him


----------



## Papa Johnny

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

IF HE DEBUTS ON WRESTLEMANIA 30 I WILL MARK OUT AND CUM ON MY TEACHER. PICTURES INCLUDED.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

*HOLY SHIT!!!* If he ever does goes to WWE I definitely won't complain if he continues the paint jobs...


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

He lost his (unofficial) Loser Leaves New Japan match to Taguchi at Invasion Attack today, the Bullet Club turned on him, and he turned face and shook hands with his opponent after the match. He also looked pretty emotional during his entrance.
So it looks like he's finishing up and going out as a face.


----------



## Defrost

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Plus AJ Styles debuted as the new leader of the Bullet Club


----------



## Black

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I really wanna see this happening, Devitt is great. And well, if he is mistreated, he can always go back to Japan, can't he? No big deal.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

It looks to me like they set up a face turn and a feud with The Young Bucks rather than his departure. I still don't think he's going to WWE. Despite all these rumors there has been zero confirmation of him signing an actual contract or doing WWE's pre-signing testing. I thought it was interesting that Meltzer made mention in the Observer that TNA badly wants him. Shy would he point this out? I'm not saying Devitt will go to TNA, but this shows TNA is still free to make overtures to him and there is no set deal with anybody right now.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

They wouldn't kick someone from a stable then replace him in the same night and not have him feud with the person replacing him. The fact that Styles took out Okada is a sign that Devitt is gone.


----------



## RyanPelley

The only thing I've seen about Devitt is him coming across as an annoying kid with Scott Norton just talking shit to him to bring him down some.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Jaysfromnyc said:


> It looks to me like they set up a face turn and a feud with The Young Bucks rather than his departure. I still don't think he's going to WWE. Despite all these rumors there has been zero confirmation of him signing an actual contract or doing WWE's pre-signing testing. I thought it was interesting that Meltzer made mention in the Observer that TNA badly wants him. Shy would he point this out? I'm not saying Devitt will go to TNA, but this shows TNA is still free to make overtures to him and there is no set deal with anybody right now.


This is what still makes me skeptical that he's leaving NJPW. I haven't been following that closely, but I don't think we know of anything other than the fact that he wrestled PAC in the match that ultimately lead HHH to give him (PAC) a tryout. Has he even had a tryout? I know there were rumors (key word) that he was offered a contract but I can't see them offering anything without a tryout no matter how good he is. Personally as of right now I think he'll be back. I don't see him going to TNA because NJPW and WWE could both pay him a lot more than TNA could.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



sXeMope said:


> This is what still makes me skeptical that he's leaving NJPW. I haven't been following that closely, but I don't think we know of anything other than the fact that he wrestled PAC in the match that ultimately lead HHH to give him (PAC) a tryout. Has he even had a tryout? I know there were rumors (key word) that he was offered a contract but I can't see them offering anything without a tryout no matter how good he is. Personally as of right now I think he'll be back. I don't see him going to TNA because NJPW and WWE could both pay him a lot more than TNA could.


I also think the idea that they would hire any outsider for top dollar and not have them go through NXT also sounds strange to me. WWE don't do this for anybody who doesn't have a prior history with them or from any of the tape libraries they own. 

I figure the loser leaves town talk was just something done to create extra buzz, which is way it was never officially announced. I think this was just a Devitt face turn that was planned the moment they NJPW siged AJ Styles, especiallty when factoring in that AJ was put in the Bullet Club.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Well, NJPW's president had a press conference, confirming some new matches for the next iPPV, and he was asked about Devitt. He replied that Devitt wishes to quit the company, and they are discussing it with him.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Just putting this back out there. It was announced as a 'loser leaves town' match at the event itself.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Just putting this back out there. It was announced as a 'loser leaves town' match at the event itself.


Which Taguchi said was just a thing and never anything in concrete. 
He's leaving tho. Fergal was crying almost the entire match.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Just gonna leave this right over here.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



I ♥ KEMONITO;32478073 said:


> Just gonna leave this right over here.


FUCKING AWESOME! :markout:

It's been revealed that Devitt's sent a notice for his resignation from NJPW. Doesn't mean WWE, but ya know.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



I ♥ KEMONITO;32478073 said:


> Just gonna leave this right over here.


I love Devitt but that's my new sig!


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> FUCKING AWESOME! :markout:
> 
> It's been revealed that Devitt's sent a notice for his resignation from NJPW. Doesn't mean WWE, but ya know.


It really does, though. There's no place he would leave NJPW for but WWE.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

So he's going to TNA?


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I still refuse to believe anything until he's confirmed to be in Florida. Something still doesn't sit right with me about this whole thing. Besides all the stuff I mentioned in my other post, it just seems weird that he would go out like this. Props to him and NJPW if it really is his final appearance for them for making it different, but I still think he'll be back. I don't buy Devitt's "resignation". I can see him returning and re-forming Apollo 55 to feud with the Young Bucks and/or a feud with AJ Styles.


----------



## Lord Stark

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> It really does, though. There's no place he would leave NJPW for but WWE.


I wouldn't say that. No one knows what he's thinking. Maybe he's just tired of NJPW and needs a change of pace. He could go to WWE, but it's possible he can go to TNA as well, or perhaps back to the Indie circuit. He's probably gonna sit back and weigh his option and choose what he feels is best for him at the moment.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt is 32. If he's ever going to take a chance with WWE now is the time. He'll always be welcome backed to New Japan with open arms if it doesn't work out. His last indy date is on the 25th of the month and then he's going to WWE. That's it. It's that simple. 

yottsume translated a few tweets from Minoru Tanaka from Wrestle 1. He won 2 IGWP Jr tag titles with Devitt while he was in New Japan.



> Today, Minoru Tanaka tweeted that he spoke with Devitt on a phone. Although Minoru refrained from going into the details, he tweeted that Devitt will succeed no matter where he will be in the future. He also later hinted that Devitt has left Japan today for home.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

So excited to see what happens with Devitt. I really hope that he comes to NXT. Zayn vs. Devitt would be stuff of gods :banderas


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



NastyYaffa said:


> So excited to see what happens with Devitt. I really hope that he comes to NXT. Zayn vs. Devitt would be stuff of gods :banderas


Devitt vs Zayn, Devitt vs Crowe, Devitt vs Neville, Devitt vs Cesaro, Devitt vs Rollins, Devitt vs Ziggler, Devitt vs Cena, Devitt vs Orton, and finally..

*Devitt vs Bryan - WWE World Heavyweight Championship*

:mark: :banderas :mark: :banderas :mark: :banderas


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



THANOS said:


> Devitt vs Zayn, Devitt vs Crowe, *Devitt vs Neville*, Devitt vs Cesaro, Devitt vs Rollins, Devitt vs Ziggler, Devitt vs Cena, Devitt vs Orton, and finally..
> 
> *Devitt vs Bryan - WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
> 
> :mark: :banderas :mark: :banderas :mark: :banderas


The thought of all of those make me :banderas

Devitt vs Neville rematch my word - I actually heard that was the match that got Neville the WWEs attention.

Devitt and Sheamus ever did tag they should do the Bullet Club entrance with Devitt on Sheamus shoulders that would be sick!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> The thought of all of those make me :banderas
> 
> Devitt vs Neville rematch my word - I actually heard that was the match that got Neville the WWEs attention.
> 
> Devitt and Sheamus ever did tag they should do the Bullet Club entrance with Devitt on Sheamus shoulders that would be sick!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



THANOS said:


>


Assassins + Last of Us = GOAT gif, legit didn't know this gif existed :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I'm stealing that thing!

Perfectly showcases my thoughts on this issue


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Assassins + Last of Us = GOAT gif, legit didn't know this gif existed :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I'm stealing that thing!
> 
> Perfectly showcases my thoughts on this issue


I thought you'd love it :lol. That and the Charlie Murphy lube up slap gif are my GOAT gifs!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



THANOS said:


> I thought you'd love it :lol. That and the Charlie Murphy lube up slap gif are my GOAT gifs!


This one? Awesome stuff 









GOT season though and cause I kayfabe hate Joffrey:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Hera said:


> Devitt is 32. If he's ever going to take a chance with WWE now is the time. He'll always be welcome backed to New Japan with open arms if it doesn't work out. His last indy date is on the 25th of the month and then he's going to WWE. That's it. It's that simple.
> 
> yottsume translated a few tweets from Minoru Tanaka from Wrestle 1. He won 2 IGWP Jr tag titles with Devitt while he was in New Japan.


Actually, since he has an ICW title he'd be dropping that before he went to WWE, their next shows are April 27th and May 4th.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Actually, since he has an ICW title he'd be dropping that before he went to WWE, their next shows are April 27th and May 4th.


I know he has the title. 25th or 27th of the 4th does it really matter what the fucking date is? The whole point was that by the end of this month/early May he doesn't have any dates scheduled.

edit: of course just as I post this Progess announced he's doing their show on May 18th look at that I'm doing your job of telling me what he's booked for wow amazing


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*










that spiderman's character name escapes me? help please


----------



## zaqw222222

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> that spiderman's character name escapes me? help please


Venom


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

never realised he was irish :O


----------



## cacawmike

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

A report came out saying he might be signing with tna


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



zaqw222222 said:


> Venom


No it's not venom... he already did it 










can't remember who the villain is....


----------



## Wcthesecret

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



cacawmike said:


> A report came out saying he might be signing with tna


He's a goddamn moron then...


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



cacawmike said:


> A report came out saying he might be signing with tna


We're going to need slightly more information than "a report".


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Wcthesecret said:


> He's a goddamn moron then...



Why ? Devitt is a huge star in Japan, close to 33 and you wants to send him in NXT during 16 months to be the new Kaval... meh

If he can make a better deal with TNA why not?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



zaqw222222 said:


> Venom


It's Doomsday from DC I think


----------



## Aficionado

Because no one, especially a guy in his early 30's, grew up dreaming of becoming a TNA Superstar. Mind you, as great as he is, it would be surprising to see him leap frog guys like Neville and Zayn onto the main roster. If he goes to TNA, he will be another Aries which isn't a bad thing, it's just not the best thing.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> We're going to need slightly more information than "a report".


Meltzer reported in his newsletter this week that TNA is making a huge play to sign him and they think they have a good shot at signing him.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> Why ? Devitt is a huge star in Japan, close to 33 and you wants to send him in NXT during 16 months to be the new Kaval... meh
> 
> If he can make a better deal with TNA why not?


If you have heard a thing about what WWE is offering Devitt the first thing you would remember is they are offering him a main roster contract, not a developmental one. He would have a very short stay in NXT.

Also...Daniel Bryan just main evented WM and is the top face on the roster. This isn't 2008 here.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> If you have heard a thing about what WWE is offering Devitt the first thing you would remember is they are offering him a main roster contract, not a developmental one. He would have a very short stay in NXT.
> 
> Also...Daniel Bryan just main evented WM and is the top face on the roster. This isn't 2008 here.


And i call it bullshit since day one... after Místico/Sin Cara fiasco nobody will skip developmental anymore


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Well he could just as easily sign a deal, then do live events and do Raw/Smackdown dark matches before debuting on TV. That way he'd already be traveling with the main roster & he'd still get the experience of working for TV cameras (since they still record dark matches).

So yeah, there's not necessarily a need for developmental since there's still ways they can get him the necessary experience in the "WWE style."


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> And i call it bullshit since day one... after Místico/Sin Cara fiasco nobody will skip developmental anymore


Where exactly in "he would have a very short stay in NXT" did you get "he won't go to NXT" from?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

This guys is an international star. He's not some indy schmuck who's been wrestling for 3 years. He can bypass developmental.


----------



## Aficionado

I think the people in the "he should bypass developmental" camp fail to realize that it includes a lot more than the ability to wrestle. The WWE style incorporates a different psychology and layout than what's showcased on the independents, Japan, Mexico, etc. While he could probably put on a great match on his first day, he would still need to learn the basics of the WWE presentation. Even Cesaro was in FCW for about 6 months.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ham and Egger said:


> This guys is an international star. He's not some indy schmuck who's been wrestling for 3 years. He can bypass developmental.


After this guy:










No one will ever skip developmental again. But expect a stay of only 2-3 months for Devitt.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

There's no shame in the lad spending time on NXT. He is that good he hopefully won't be there very long. I just want to hear he's signed :yum:


----------



## Joe88

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Aficionado said:


> I think the people in the "he should bypass developmental" camp fail to realize that it includes a lot more than the ability to wrestle. The WWE style incorporates a different psychology and layout than what's showcased on the independents, Japan, Mexico, etc. While he could probably put on a great match on his first day, he would still need to learn the basics of the WWE presentation. Even Cesaro was in FCW for about 6 months.


 Absolutely, it also about wrestling for a television audience as well, hitting certain marks working for the cameras. Also if someone is arrogant enough to think they can not learn a thing or two from Dusty Rhodes, Ricky Steamboat or Terry Taylor, that is pretty disrespectful. Three or four months would probably be enoughfor him. Anybody who hasn't on WWE television should be required to go there. Obviously someone like Sting would be an exception, but even guys like Styles and Joe should be required to go through there if they were ever to be signed by the company. Who cares if they are in there mid thirties.


----------



## Rigby

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ham and Egger said:


> This guys is an international star. He's not some indy schmuck who's been wrestling for 3 years. He can bypass developmental.


First of all, the WWE rings are much different to the rings he's worked in internationally. They're 4x4 feet bigger, the ropes give differently, the hard camera set-up is unique compared to NJPW, etc. If he doesn't acquaint himself with these nuances of the WWE ring environment, he'll be more likely to botch maneuvers and injure himself or whomever he's wrestling, he'll miss important cues and perform spots and holds in a way that doesn't lend itself to the camera set-up, he'll be incapable of properly gauging springboard dives and other maneuvers that utilize the ropes, etc.

These are basically the sames reasons Sin Cara failed too. Having the ignorant attitude that he can seamlessly adapt to the WWE style by working a couple dark matches will rush him into the ring too fast, make a fool out of him (like Sin Cara), and set a great talent up to fail.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I just wanna see him tear the house down with Neville!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Listen, no one will 'bypass' developmental. However, I think the point is being lost that he wouldn't be on the NXT show.

There are many things to adapt to; Ring size, Rope tension, playing to specific camera locations, working to live match scripting and more. All things that people need to adjust to.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ham and Egger said:


> This guys is an international star. He's not some indy schmuck who's been wrestling for 3 years. He can bypass developmental.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

4hisdamnself said:


>



Enough with Hero, he never adjusted his style. He never looked good except his match with Regal and the average fan would have hated it cause they didn't understand the style. Hero is a perfect example of a guy who needed development cause no way was he ready for WWE style of 5 minute matches, and he just really needed to learn better pacing since his matches now are mostly strike fests but he didn't. Devitt on the other hand should still go to tweak his style and move set but debut quickly. Would mind him in some form of stable or team maybe with Drew. But I would adore him come in as a big time singles wrestler with Regal as his manager and old school heel it up tactics wise.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lilou

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt seems like a humble guy in interviews and stuff, I reckon he'd want to go to developmental, and why wouldn't he? Getting to learn from so many great talents, all in one place? Why would you turn that down? 

You never stop learning in wrestling.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

It's hardly like NXT is a bad place to be. You get airtime on the network now as it is and if they send Bryan, PAC & Generico down there then they should send Devitt there. Not only would it let him adapt but it'd give them an idea of what he's comfortable with in terms of speaking as well in order for them to have something in place for when he does debut.


----------



## Flux

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

:ti

@ the people who are saying he should bypass developmental because he's that good...

Can any of you tell me how many matches you've seen of his and what makes him SO good to the point where you think he can adapt his style that he's used for x amount of years at the drop of a hat? Rey Mysterio said in Y2J's podcast that before he was signed with the WWE, he even needed some time in developmental to get used to the ring size, rope tension etc. because it was a different ball game and completely threw him off - He said that chances are he wouldn't have made as big of an impact on debut as he did had he not had that time to adapt... And that's fucking Rey Mysterio...


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

If you want to make good money and be a massive star worldwide you have to humble yourself and go to NXT for a few months or years if required. Anyone that cannot do that or their ego wont allow them to, doesn't deserve to make it to the big leagues and should just stay on the indies forever. I'd definitely like to see Prince Devitt go to WWE, but if he doesn't, oh well.


----------



## DPW

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Ok, but Devitt is already making good money and he also is a star worldwide.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

^If Devitt was making good money and is so famous worldwide, why does he and EVERY wrestler want to go to WWE for? Simple answer: More money to be made in WWE and massive exposure that you will never get being on the indies/TNA. 

Nobody knows how much money Prince Devitt was making in NJPW or indie bookings and to say he is a star worldwide is just laughable. The Rock, John Cena, Hulk Hogan and Stone Cold are *stars worldwide* to people who don't even watch wrestling, Devitt is only popular to the IWC and Japan. Hell, a WWE jobber like Zack Ryder is more well-known worldwide than Prince Devitt. 

There's good money to be made on the indies/TNA but it will *never* compare to the money you can make in WWE. If you need proof about the crazy amount of money you can make, ask CM Punk how the money is treating him lol. Punk made so much money or I should say he saved so much money from his time in WWE that he is now chilling at home with a glass of water(he doesn't drink alcohol..)


----------



## just1988

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

*I'd love to see Devitt sign for WWE, get him on NXT and give me another reason to watch it!*


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

MEH


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

How are his worldwide merch sales without WWE?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



PimentoSlice said:


> ^If Devitt was making good money and is so famous worldwide, why does he and EVERY wrestler want to go to WWE for? Simple answer: More money to be made in WWE and massive exposure that you will never get being on the indies/TNA.
> 
> Nobody knows how much money Prince Devitt was making in NJPW or indie bookings and to say he is a star worldwide is just laughable. The Rock, John Cena, Hulk Hogan and Stone Cold are *stars worldwide* to people who don't even watch wrestling, Devitt is only popular to the IWC and Japan. Hell, a WWE jobber like Zack Ryder is more well-known worldwide than Prince Devitt.
> 
> There's good money to be made on the indies/TNA but it will *never* compare to the money you can make in WWE. If you need proof about the crazy amount of money you can make, ask CM Punk how the money is treating him lol. Punk made so much money or I should say he saved so much money from his time in WWE that he is now chilling at home with a glass of water(he doesn't drink alcohol..)


No, you're not guaranteed more money in the WWE. Most guys want to be there because it's the big show. Not because they can make more money. It's a goal people want to achieve more often then not. Devitt make a shitload of money. He's in high demand in Europe and NJPW. All these other promotions pay for your hotel and travel. The last I heard the WWE doesn't do that except for the very top guys. That's a ton of wasted money. It's a goal with potential if you're a top guy. Otherwise most guys are fine with just going there and leaving.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

^ Nothing is guaranteed in WWE, ask the original Sin Cara. But if you can do your job very well and can sell merchandise, you can make more money in WWE than anywhere else. I don't think that is a crazy statement to point out, I mean, every shoot interview known to man backs me up on that fact. Sure you make make good money away from WWE, but there is a reason these wrestlers want to be there so badly.And I'm sure being part of the big show/getting more exposure are up there on the reasons to go to WWE, but I think the potential $$$ is a bigger one lol.

Point blank, if you are a draw like Prince Devitt is, you want to go to WWE because you can make more money. As Bootista would say, "*Deal with it!*"


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I have no problem with Devitt in developmental. It is necessary. I do not think he should be paired up with chumps like Drew like others have suggested.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

If we're talking from an in ring perspective, Drew is far from a chump.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Shepard said:


> If we're talking from an in ring perspective, Drew is far from a chump.


Yeah, what the hell happened to the lad? He has the look, great in the ring and was IC Champ then, poof! Jobber. Vince even said himself he wanted him to be built into a main event star. Is it really all because of the Taryn Terrell "event"?


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Maybe it's nothing but Devitt posted this on twitter may 8

Thank you @njpw1972 for the most wonderful 8 years. I will never ever forget you. じゃあ...ありがとうございます #njpw 

and this today

I love bears #USA


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Robbie said:


> :ti
> 
> @ the people who are saying he should bypass developmental because he's that good...
> 
> Can any of you tell me how many matches you've seen of his and what makes him SO good to the point where you think he can adapt his style that he's used for x amount of years at the drop of a hat? Rey Mysterio said in Y2J's podcast that before he was signed with the WWE, he even needed some time in developmental to get used to the ring size, rope tension etc. because it was a different ball game and completely threw him off - He said that chances are he wouldn't have made as big of an impact on debut as he did had he not had that time to adapt... And that's fucking Rey Mysterio...


You fail to see that it's very different when you're a high flyer who does a lot of spring board and rope based moves than a regular in ring performer. The whole argument for adjusting to the ring is bullshit. Yeah, it's different, but so is every other ring on the independent scene.

He's certainly WWE bound anyway, NXT is a good place to start. I just hope he keeps the Devitt name.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Yeah, what the hell happened to the lad? He has the look, great in the ring and was IC Champ then, poof! Jobber. Vince even said himself he wanted him to be built into a main event star. Is it really all because of the Taryn Terrell "event"?


Sadly, it really is. That and he was still young, 24, when it happened so he's had to build himself back up. There was also a few reports about him being a bit of a dick backstage, but again it's all so long ago and he's clearly a lot more mature now. I'd be surprised if he doesn't get another shot at some point. Of the other two guys signed along with him, Barrett and Sheamus, I think he's the best in-ring performer by a good stretch.


----------



## x78

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Yeah, what the hell happened to the lad? He has the look, great in the ring and was IC Champ then, poof! Jobber. Vince even said himself he wanted him to be built into a main event star. Is it really all because of the Taryn Terrell "event"?


Probably the fact that he has the charisma of a piece of wood.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

This whole thing just screams hypocrisy. 


"Prince Devitt bypasses NXT. Joins main roster"

'This is awesome! He's too good for NXT, I'm glad WWE realizes it!'




"Prince Devitt botches a lot, becomes Sin Cara 2.0"

'Fuck WWE!, they failed this experiment! WWE should have known better!"



Bound to happen. :HHH2


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> Maybe it's nothing but Devitt posted this on twitter may 8
> 
> Thank you @njpw1972 for the most wonderful 8 years. I will never ever forget you. じゃあ...ありがとうございます #njpw
> 
> and this today
> 
> I love bears #USA


I hope he is on the US to sign a contract with the WWE.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DemBoy said:


> I hope he is on the US to sign a contract with the WWE.


don't know, dude likes to troll on twitter


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> don't know, dude likes to troll on twitter


Well as long as he doesn't sign with TNA.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Leaving NJPW for TNA would so dumb....


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> Leaving NJPW for TNA would so dumb....


Idiotic. But why else would he leave NJPW if not to sign with WWE?


----------



## TheWeasel

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Negotiate quicker please.


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TheWeasel said:


> Negotiate quicker please.


Promise him bitches, he likes bitches.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Dpc292 said:


> Promise him bitches, he likes bitches.


And the bitches like him from what I've heard.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

he has probably seen the success of guys like Daniel Bryan and CM punk over the last few years and what appears to be a change in guard with newer people getting renewed pushes like The Shield and wants in. Now how and what role he plays could be a part of what is taking so long to get him to sign, where does he fit , what role does he get.


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> And the bitches like him from what I've heard.


What you mean?


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Thuganomics said:


> This whole thing just screams hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> "Prince Devitt bypasses NXT. Joins main roster"
> 
> 'This is awesome! He's too good for NXT, I'm glad WWE realizes it!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prince Devitt botches a lot, becomes Sin Cara 2.0"
> 
> 'Fuck WWE!, they failed this experiment! WWE should have known better!"
> 
> 
> 
> Bound to happen. :HHH2


That almost certainly won't happen due to the differentiation in styles. Essentially all the Mistico matches I saw him work before WWE consisted of him being Irish-whipped so he could perform a bunch of headscissor variations, even when he was in Japan. He should have gone to developmental to become more diverse

Devitt has had to work long, story-telling driven matches for a long time in Japan. He's very good, so he would have no problem competing in clean 7 minute matches. Plus he's trained in British (Yes I know he's IRISH) & Puro style which I'd have much more faith in translating to WWE style

He should go to developmental anyhow, just to get used WWE rings, and develop personality/character etc

Best of luck to him. I got a bit bored of him last year because as exciting as his matches are, they become very similar at times

EDIT: I also want him to go to developmental so we can see part 2 of the match that got Adrian Neville signed by WWE


----------



## truk83

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



BuffbeenStuffed said:


> he has probably seen the success of guys like Daniel Bryan and CM punk over the last few years and what appears to be a change in guard with newer people getting renewed pushes like The Shield and wants in. Now how and what role he plays could be a part of what is taking so long to get him to sign, where does he fit , what role does he get.


Devitt vs Sheamus. He could claim that Sheamus has been dodging ever since he left Ireland for greater things in the WWE.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



RizoRiz said:


> That almost certainly won't happen due to the differentiation in styles. Essentially all the Mistico matches I saw him work before WWE consisted of him being Irish-whipped so he could perform a bunch of headscissor variations, even when he was in Japan. He should have gone to developmental to become more diverse
> 
> Devitt has had to work long, story-telling driven matches for a long time in Japan. He's very good, so he would have no problem competing in clean 7 minute matches. Plus he's trained in British (Yes I know he's IRISH) & Puro style which I'd have much more faith in translating to WWE style
> 
> He should go to developmental anyhow, just to get used WWE rings, and develop personality/character etc
> 
> Best of luck to him. *I got a bit bored of him last year because as exciting as his matches are, they become very similar at times
> *
> EDIT: I also want him to go to developmental so we can see part 2 of the match that got Adrian Neville signed by WWE


wat, if you said 2 years ago maybe. But not recently


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I wouldn't mind seeing Devitt end up as Sheamus' loud-mouthed sidekick. Kinda like the Irish version of HBK & Diesel.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Yeah, always thought a Devitt & Sheamus tag team would be awesome. Imagine Sheamus coming out with Devitt on his shoulders ala Bullet Club entrance :banderas

There isn't really any main roster teams with that big guy / little guy dynamic atm either. I really think those fellas as an annoying cocky villain combo could work.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Surprised this hasn't been posted yet. 

Devitt fucking with his twitter followers:



> @fergaldevitt
> Vote McMahon...  @VinceMcMahon


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

:ti Devitt trolling hard


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt with that fucking tease. :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Yeah, always thought a Devitt & Sheamus tag team would be awesome. Imagine Sheamus coming out with Devitt on his shoulders ala Bullet Club entrance :banderas
> 
> There isn't really any main roster teams with that big guy / little guy dynamic atm either. I really think those fellas as an annoying cocky villain combo could work.


I would definitely :mark:. As long as they are presented as equals, I'm cool. No "bodyguard" bullshit.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DGenerationMC said:


> I would definitely :mark:. As long as they are presented as equals, I'm cool. No "bodyguard" bullshit.


For sure, think they'd both thrive in that scenario.

Gotta love that Devitt trolling hard :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:, probably announce he's retiring to become a liaison to the McMahon election campaign tomorrow :lmao.

He's so good at trolling he'd probably get over with it as a gimmick tbh :hmm:


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt needs to have a stint in NXT in my opinion. Not to improve on his ring skills or anything like that but more as a way to introduce him to a wwe audience ready for his debut on the main roster. I think it would help him in the long run to have built a cult 'WWE following' before debuting on the main roster as opposed to just introducing him to the WWE universe right off the bat and the casuals couldnt care less about him.

Plus potentially having Zayn, Neville, Crowe, Kalisto, Devitt and Kenta in NXT at the same time would be amazing.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

The only reason WWE should put Devitt in NxT is so that he can learn where the camera's where, a skill that will transfer onto the main roster. Other than that he shouldn't even belong in developmental, his just too good. 

Kenta is the same. His only weakness is English.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



ColtofPersonality said:


> Surprised this hasn't been posted yet.
> 
> Devitt fucking with his twitter followers:


Vintage Devitt :lol


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> wat, if you said 2 years ago maybe. But not recently


Yeah, but also quite a few of his matches this year have been ruined by Bullet Club interference


----------



## truk83

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Yeah, always thought a Devitt & Sheamus tag team would be awesome. Imagine Sheamus coming out with Devitt on his shoulders ala Bullet Club entrance :banderas
> 
> There isn't really any main roster teams with that big guy / little guy dynamic atm either. I really think those fellas as an annoying cocky villain combo could work.


This. I would actually like this idea totally. However, you still have to debut him. Sheamus has been in the WWE a long time. You just can't throw them together out of nowhere. Even if Devitt goes to NXT and signs the WWE contract. It wouldn't make sense just to pair them together. Devitt pairing with Sheamus should only happen after a feud between the two men. Sheamus is the type of guy who respects a good fight. Devitt gives him a good fight, boom they are friends. It starts off rough between the two Irishmen, but isn't that how it always goes? Devitt debuts immediately calling out Sheamus and telling the world that Sheamus has been dodging him ever since their time in Ireland. Feud started.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

The Observer reports that Devitt is expected to start up in WWE later in the summer.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Well if the reports are true & they end up turning Sheamus, I'd much prefer a Devitt run-in to help Sheamus win a big match & get heat for both of them.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I haven't seen much of Devitt's work, but his face reminds me of the typical "guy with chip on his shoulder" type. Playing off a supposed past between the two, him with or against Sheamus could indeed become a recurring thing for these two. Where one minute they've got eachother's back, the other they just want to straight up kill eachother. If done well, I would not complain one sec if they go this route...


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> The Observer reports that Devitt is expected to start up in WWE later in the summer.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Hopefully he would be on NXT TV quickly. Maybe even pair him up with his student Becky Lynch.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Nah let him be on his own for a while.


----------



## CharlyBrown

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> The Observer reports that Devitt is expected to start up in WWE later in the summer.


----------



## Set For Seth

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Dpc292 said:


> What you mean?


Panty moister.


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Triple H already knows the type of chemistry Adrian and Prince have in the ring, so it would make sense for him to go straight in and beat down Neville after one of his matches imo


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I wonder if Prince could hold his own on the mic in WWE.


Regal as a mouthpiece perhaps?


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DGenerationMC said:


> I wonder if Prince could hold his own on the mic in WWE.
> 
> 
> Regal as a mouthpiece perhaps?


Don't know why they haven't really used Regal in that aspect since Paul Burchill I think. He's a mentor to so many of the guys like Cesaro, Bryan and Sheamus


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Set For Seth said:


> Panty moister.


...again what you mean?


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt's mic skills were never a problem for me 






Hope the WWE will not be stupid enough to drop the Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeal Rocknrolla Gimmmick


----------



## cacawmike

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

A report came out saying he was reporting to developmental in August.


Here's the link: http://nodq.com/wwe/402167274.shtml

So excited :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

BREAKING NEWS!

Devitt has signed a 2 year contract!




... With T-Mobile, of course!

https://twitter.com/fergaldevitt :lol he is trolling hard. Also :lmao @ that Meltzer tag.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Well I'm sure the Bloody Sunday & foot stomp aren't gonna be part of his arsenal anymore ...

Lord I pray we gets a good finishing move in the WWE.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



> UPDATE ON BIG WWE SIGNING
> by Mike Johnson @ 7:10 PM on 5/15/2014
> 
> WWE has come to terms with Fergal "Prince" Devitt, PWInsider.com has confirmed. The former IWGP Junior Heavyweight champion will report to WWE NXT in Florida once his work visa goes through.
> 
> He is expected to report to developmental in about 1-2 months, but he is signed.


Whelp.


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

KENTA has apparently signed as well.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Well I'm sure the Bloody Sunday & foot stomp aren't gonna be part of his arsenal anymore ...
> 
> Lord I pray we gets a good finishing move in the WWE.


I'm hoping he's permitted to use the Bloody Sunday because it's too awesome not to use. The Diving Stomp should be his other finisher to use on larger opponents.



Ithil said:


> Whelp.


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

FUCK YES


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Well I'm sure the Bloody Sunday & foot stomp aren't gonna be part of his arsenal anymore ...
> 
> Lord I pray we gets a good finishing move in the WWE.


I don't know if you mean he wont use the foot stomp because it would be banned, or because cesaro does it...


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Fantastic news. Hopefully he keeps his name but I doubt it.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I don't know if you mean he wont use the foot stomp because it would be banned, or because cesaro does it...


Thats the only reason i see the WWE wouldn't let him use it IMO. I dunno about Bloody Sunday tho, i don't see a reason they don't let him use it.


----------



## x78

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Fantastic news. Hopefully he keeps his name but I doubt it.


Why? 'Prince Devitt' is a pretty stupid name and I'm sure they can think of something better. Hopefully they go with some sort of mystical painted character and he doesn't just end up as another 'international competitor' like Neville/Zayn/Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Prince Devitt is a wonderful name.


----------



## The High King

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

is rebecca know/becky lynch still with the wwe?
Devitt trained her, and could see them both form a stable with sheamus


----------



## x78

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



The High King said:


> is rebecca know/becky lynch still with the wwe?
> Devitt trained her, and could see them both form a stable with sheamus


Good idea. They can come out dressed in green, eating potatoes and telling limericks, and Hornswoggle can be their Leprechaun mascot.






:langston


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Looking forward to see what the WWE do with him. Hopefully they don't release him early like Chris Hero.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DemBoy said:


> Thats the only reason i see the WWE wouldn't let him use it IMO. I dunno about Bloody Sunday tho, i don't see a reason they don't let him use it.


I doubt they'll let him use Bloody Sunday its an underhook brain buster and i'm pretty sure brain busters are banned in wwe sadly.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



SAMCRO said:


> I doubt they'll let him use Bloody Sunday its an underhook brain buster and i'm pretty sure brain busters are banned in wwe sadly.


I thought it was a lifted underhook DDT, but if it is a brain buster then yeah it is banned.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



MetalKiwi said:


> Looking forward to see what the WWE do with him. Hopefully they don't release him early like Chris Hero.


Nah, he'll probably work out and take care of his body.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



MetalKiwi said:


> Looking forward to see what the WWE do with him. Hopefully they don't release him early like Chris Hero.


Allegedly shape was the reason they left him go, Devitt has nothing to worry about if it comes to that.


----------



## captainzombie

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I am so glad he signed with WWE and didn't go anywhere near TNA, would of been the kiss of death.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



captainzombie said:


> I am so glad he signed with WWE and didn't go anywhere near TNA, would of been the kiss of death.


It would've been dumb to left arguably the best wrestling company for TNA.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



MetalKiwi said:


> Looking forward to see what the WWE do with him. Hopefully they don't release him early like Chris Hero.


I doubt Devitt will show up out of shape and refuse to get in shape for WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

NXT will soon get RRRREEEEAAAL!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Saintpat said:


> Nah, he'll probably work out and take care of his body.





DemBoy said:


> Allegedly shape was the reason they left him go, Devitt has nothing to worry about if it comes to that.


They departed on mutual terms. Regal is really a fan of Hero can could have Hero stick around if Hero asked. The internet is awful information. Just watch his shoot interview and he talks about it. He didn't see himself getting called up and left. He can probably go back at any time.


----------



## Stonewall Jackson

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I don't see it... A spot monkey with gyno... Not exactly my dream of a new WWE superstar...


----------



## cacawmike

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

It's official he signed!!

http://pwinsider.com/article/85673/update-on-big-wwe-signing.html?p=1

The insider is never wrong.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> They departed on mutual terms. Regal is really a fan of Hero can could have Hero stick around if Hero asked. The internet is awful information. Just watch his shoot interview and he talks about it. He didn't see himself getting called up and left. He can probably go back at any time.


He didn't leave, he was released. They simply told him they didn't have anything for him at that time, but that the door was open in the future.



Stonewall Jackson said:


> I don't see it... A spot monkey with gyno... Not exactly my dream of a new WWE superstar...


This is the Prince Devitt topic, you seem to be in the wrong place.


----------



## Sentz12000

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

So I need some help. I've seen Devitt in two matches on YouTube and a compilation of his 25 best moves, the dude clearly has an entertaining move set and he's athletic as hell but...

What's his deal? Does he have a character? The airbrush/paint of comic heroes looks SICK, but do you think he will debut with that character or will he get a character that doesn't deal with that at all? I'm very interested in this dudes talent.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I really don't see why people are worried about what his character will be - while the large majority of his New Japan work is the stereotype of "great worker, no gimmick" he completely shed that persona in the past year. He did some great character work (without much mic time too since it means little for a gaijin in Japan) as leader of the Bullet Club and I think he'll be fine adapting to whatever he gets in WWE.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Sentz12000 said:


> So I need some help. I've seen Devitt in two matches on YouTube and a compilation of his 25 best moves, the dude clearly has an entertaining move set and he's athletic as hell but...
> 
> What's his deal? Does he have a character? The airbrush/paint of comic heroes looks SICK, but do you think he will debut with that character or will he get a character that doesn't deal with that at all? I'm very interested in this dudes talent.


He was a face prettyboy in NJPW for many years, a high flying gajin. Then in 2013 he turned heel and started the "Real Rock N Rolla" gimmick where he was pretty much an anarchist heel, with a Western style heel stable. The paint for comic characters started at Wrestle Kingdom 8, at the start of 2014, just something he picked up doing.

He has the speaking ability to play face or heel, so he may be either in WWE.


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Apparently he's signed, and he's going to start in the summer.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt vs KENTA vs Bryan vs Punk.

:lenny


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Awesome news about Devitt. He really could have some fantastic matches with some of the talent on NXT even if it is a short stay. Character wise some of his work as a heel as leader of the Bullet Club in NJPW really made me a believer, so although he could play a damn decent face just fine the thought of Sami Zayn as a face taking on Devitt as a heel is mightily appealing, can't wait.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

indy invasion storyline to bury all of them :HHH2


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> They departed on mutual terms. Regal is really a fan of Hero can could have Hero stick around if Hero asked. The internet is awful information. Just watch his shoot interview and he talks about it. He didn't see himself getting called up and left. He can probably go back at any time.


Like i said allegedly they were informing that, i've watch his shoot interview just minutes ago and it seems that he did leave in good terms with the WWE.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

My only concern is what name he will get. Not so much they name itself but how long it will take before i'm used too it.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

As long as Prince Devitt doesn't choose a name like Normie McMangitis Jr or Ashley Bobushka the III, I don't care what he calls himself. What really matters is if he can use elements of what made him over in Japan in WWE. Things like the light up jacket, real rock n rolla gimmick, etc. 

WWE allows wrestlers to choose their own names from a list the wrestler and WWE trainers created, so if his name does suck in NXT...Blame Prince.


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



PimentoSlice said:


> As long as Prince Devitt doesn't choose a name like Normie McMangitis Jr or Ashley Bobushka the III, I don't care what he calls himself. What really matters is if he can use elements of what made him over in Japan in WWE. Things like the light up jacket, real rock n rolla gimmick, etc.
> 
> WWE allows wrestlers to choose their own names from a list the wrestler and WWE trainers created, so if his name does suck in NXT...Blame Prince.


I thought he was calling himself the artist formerly known as prince now?


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Sentz12000 said:


> So I need some help. I've seen Devitt in two matches on YouTube and a compilation of his 25 best moves, the dude clearly has an entertaining move set and he's athletic as hell but...
> 
> What's his deal? Does he have a character? The airbrush/paint of comic heroes looks SICK, but do you think he will debut with that character or will he get a character that doesn't deal with that at all? I'm very interested in this dudes talent.


This... like i said i love Devitt and i'm happy he signed BUT 

He will turn 33 in July when he will debut in developmental 
He will need to drop a lot of his moveset and learning a "WWE style" match 
His Character.

The Real Rock N Rolla? 






Too much Jericho... 

The Prince is Dead? 






Too twisted for the WWE 

AND his size..


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> This... like i said i love Devitt and i'm happy he signed BUT
> 
> He will turn 33 in July when he will debut in developmental
> He will need to drop a lot of his moveset and learning a "WWE style" match
> His Character.
> 
> The Real Rock N Rolla?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much Jericho...
> 
> The Prince is Dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too twisted for the WWE
> 
> AND his size..


He is taller than Bryan and has a more marketable physique than him too. He could get an european playboy type of gimmick, has the face and the looks to pull off something like that.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I'm so glad he got picked up. He deserves to be in the big leagues. I hope his stay in NXT is very short since they need guys who can go in the main roster.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*





Does someone knows if this is Devitt's last appearance with ICW?


----------



## BoundForMania

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DemBoy said:


> Does someone knows if this is Devitt's last appearance with ICW?


Really? ''Fergals Last Stand'', offcourse it will be.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DemBoy said:


> Does someone knows if this is Devitt's last appearance with ICW?


I'm going, can't wait! :mark:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

The Prince is Dad...too twisted? Not even. It'd be perfect.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Mountain Rushmore said:


> The Prince is Dad...too twisted? Not even. It'd be perfect.


That Prince is Dead Entrance is epic and I would love to see it minus the paint on the body. Everything else going on with the awesome entrance should be kept. If they can somehow have him come from below the stage in a coffin, that would certainly be even better and add to the theatrics. I have been saying recently that Devitt along with Kenta should debut together, but not at the same time. In time I also think they should be Heyman guys. How soon is up for debate. I would say right away.

Kenta and Devitt in fact should debut as a tag team, but not have the same entrance. Both men should have a dark entrance. Devitt would refer to Kenta as "The Royal Dragon". Who knows what name Devitt or Kenta will have and that is not the point. The point is to suggest making them a tag team. Heyman doesn't have a tag team under his wing yet. These two would be perfect.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Why do people still think becoming a "Heyman Guy" is a good thing for anyone. First all, making TWO more PHGs would be watering down the concept to an extreme and beating a dead horse as well. Not to mention the fact it hasn't done jack shit for anyone who wouldn't be successful anyway and actually hurt someone who was over.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

No More Heyman guys. Devitt has the ability to get over on his own.

I'm pretty positive that he'll have a chance to showcase his in-ring talents as well as the 'creative' aspect to his character over the last year.

He is someone who I think is one of those exceptions and has a chance of keeping his current ring name, at least the Devitt part of it. Devitt and Prince Devitt are both names that WWE would be able to apply for trademarks as well, less chance of getting Devitt as it is a common surname, like the issues with the Ryback name.

Still though, confident that he has the ability to pull off whatever they give him. I think that the body paint thing is an interesting concept to possibly keep though, probably a bit much to be doing it on the road 250 days a year mind you. Would become like Mysterio type thing where he possible has a common theme to his face paint then can go outlandish for PPVs.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Yeah Heyman guys are not working out so much, all the momentum Cesaro had before becoming a PHG just banished. Let Devitt develop his own persona.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Devitt doesn't even need Heyman, his great on his own. Not everyone needs Heyman by their side.

I can see any of his gimmicks working, from Real n Rolla to "Prince is Dead". They are unique persona's that will work in WWE. Heck if WWE could sign all the other guys in Bullet Club like Tonga, Anderson and Fale, it would be epic. It would make Devitt into a instant star. Bullet Club for me is NWO 2.0, they're just a cool heel fraction and I can see them being very successful.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ham and Egger said:


> I'm so glad he got picked up. He deserves to be in the big leagues.


no disrespect but he was a huge star in Japan and NJPW is a not a minor league... btw i think Sugabayashi said the doors will be open if Devitt wants to retun to Japan


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TheGreatBanana said:


> Devitt doesn't even need Heyman, his great on his own. Not everyone needs Heyman by their side.
> 
> I can see any of his gimmicks working, from Real n Rolla to "Prince is Dead". They are unique persona's that will work in WWE. Heck if WWE could sign all the other guys in Bullet Club like Tonga, Anderson and Fale, it would be epic. It would make Devitt into a instant star. Bullet Club for me is NWO 2.0, they're just a cool heel fraction and I can see them being very successful.


It'd be pretty awesome to see Bullet Club in WWE - the only one I imagine would be hard to bring in would be Fale, as I would guess New Japan has him locked up longer term than most of the gaijin.

But Devitt, Tonga, Anderson & Gallows would be good additions. Hell, I'd throw Camacho in there too so you can team him up with his half-brother Tama - paint up their faces & call them the Tongan Nightmare Squad or something along those lines.

It's all a pipedream I'm sure, but it'd be really cool.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> no disrespect but he was a huge star in Japan and NJPW is a not a minor league... btw i think Sugabayashi said the doors will be open if Devitt wants to retun to Japan


Which is amazing if things don't work out with WWE.



rockdig1228 said:


> It'd be pretty awesome to see Bullet Club in WWE - the only one I imagine would be hard to bring in would be Fale, as I would guess New Japan has him locked up longer term than most of the gaijin.
> 
> But Devitt, Tonga, Anderson & Gallows would be good additions. Hell, I'd throw Camacho in there too so you can team him up with his half-brother Tama - paint up their faces & call them the Tongan Nightmare Squad or something along those lines.
> 
> It's all a pipedream I'm sure, but it'd be really cool.


It would be pretty fucking cool. Sadly tho, factions are no longer a thing in todays WWE.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DemBoy said:


> Which is amazing if things don't work out with WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be pretty fucking cool. Sadly tho, factions are no longer a thing in todays WWE.


Not big ones but they're kinda big on 3 man teams at the moment.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Not big ones but they're kinda big on 3 man teams at the moment.


Well that could work. Now let's hope they let him keep his gimmick like they did with Punk and a new Bullet club is a possibility in WWE.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I've only heard of him recently, but to see another Irish wrestler get hype from the IWC is pretty cool. Hopefully he develops a top role in the WWE.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



RMolloy24 said:


> I've only heard of him recently, but to see another Irish wrestler get hype from the IWC is pretty cool. Hopefully he develops a top role in the WWE.


You live in Ireland and don't know who he is until recently? That's crazy! I know this may sound weird, but I always felt most people knew the local stars (country). Although I don't know if Pro Wrestling even exists inside of Ireland. Ireland's got some good talent coming along every once in a while. It' always a joy.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> You live in Ireland and don't know who he is until recently? That's crazy! I know this may sound weird, *but I always felt most people knew the local stars (country)*. Although I don't know if Pro Wrestling even exists inside of Ireland. Ireland's got some good talent coming along every once in a while. It' always a joy.


I used to lived in Mexico and i didn't know about Hunico until he signed with WWE.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Having seen Devitt recently at a PCW show over here, I can't wait to see him in the WWE. I don't think he'll have any issues getting over whatsoever. I had barely seen anything of him and my friends didn't know who he was going in, and we all came away thinking he was something special.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I could see him as that huge prick that everybody will hate, just like ****** if booked properly. He has the character, the in ring style for it. If he does sign a developmental NXT deal where will he fit? Who will he feud? Will he start off as a face or a heel? Im just worried that the company will misuse him. He should've just stick to being in Japan, UK, Ireland and even other European promotions.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TheVipersGirl said:


> I could see him as that huge prick that everybody will hate, just like ****** if booked properly. He has the character, the in ring style for it. If he does sign a developmental NXT deal where will he fit? Who will he feud? Will he start off as a face or a heel? Im just worried that the company will misuse him. He should've just stick to being in Japan, UK, Ireland and even other European promotions.


I guess thats one way to see the situation, to me it's better that he signed for the WWE. His appearance not only is marketable but is unique as well, he has the ring skills and decent enough mic skills to became a huge part of NXT and WWE. An arrogant prick type of gimmick could work since he has an annoying face.


----------



## #BadNewsBarrett

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DemBoy said:


> I guess thats one way to see the situation, to me it's better that he signed for the WWE. His appearance not only is marketable but is unique as well, he has the ring skills and decent enough mic skills to became a huge part of NXT and WWE. An arrogant prick type of gimmick could work since he has an annoying face.


No. Just leave him IN Japan. WWE will ruin him.


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



#BadNewsBarrett said:


> No. Just leave him IN Japan. WWE will ruin him.


Too late, he's already signed. He signed a week or two ago.


----------



## #BadNewsBarrett

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Dpc292 said:


> Too late, he's already signed. He signed a week or two ago.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



#BadNewsBarrett said:


> No. Just leave him IN Japan. WWE will ruin him.


He's already left NJPW, he hasn't been in Japan since April.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



#BadNewsBarrett said:


> No. Just leave him IN Japan. WWE will ruin him.


You do know that he left NJPW back in early April right?


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



#BadNewsBarrett said:


>


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhut up.


----------



## #BadNewsBarrett

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DemBoy said:


> You do know that he left NJPW back in early April right?


I was in Mexico for a few months. I'm just now catching back up on wrestling.


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Are you sure that Devitt is 5'11" because I have a cousin who is 5'11" (just got measured last week) and Devitt seems to be taller than him, I thought he looks more like Punks height.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TeriAdele said:


> Are you sure that Devitt is 5'11" because I have a cousin who is 5'11" (just got measured last week) and Devitt seems to be taller than him, I thought he looks more like Punks height.


Thats his billed height, guy looks like he is probably 6 ft but nowhere near Punk's height.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DemBoy said:


> Thats his billed height, guy looks like he is probably 6 ft but nowhere near Punk's height.


Punk is not that tall, he's 6ft at the most.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Ithil said:


> Punk is not that tall, he's 6ft at the most.


He looks an inch smaller than Triple H and that guy is in no way 6 ft 1


----------



## hidden202

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

How was the money in New Japan for Prince Devitt? I know NJPW is doing good business wise.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



hidden202 said:


> How was the money in New Japan for Prince Devitt? I know NJPW is doing good business wise.


He was one of the top stars there i don't know about contracts but i guess he was well paid during his stay in NJPW.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

It's not just the NJPW money that WWE had to beat, he is also the ambassador for a few brands in Japan, including Armani Exchange.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It's not just the NJPW money that WWE had to beat, he is also the ambassador for a few brands in Japan, including Armani Exchange.


He still is the ambassador of Armani?


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DemBoy said:


> He still is the ambassador of Armani?


Does he get any suits?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I just only hope that they keep his moveset and gimmick. He's one of the best in Japan right now. Hope they use him to his full potential. Great as a heel.


----------



## Dead2009

They couldnt use the gimmick sadly cause his getup would involve copyright issues


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Dead2009 said:


> They couldnt use the gimmick sadly cause his getup would involve copyright issues
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Rey used to wear crap like that all the time, so did Kofi. They can show it they just can't brand it unless Mattel owns the hero/villain he's dressed as.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*






i jizzed in my geek pants


----------



## truk83

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> i jizzed in my geek pants


If they let him do shit like this he will be over in a heartbeat.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

This is probably just me being silly, but TNA are making a "Major Announcement" at the London Film and Comic Con for British and Irish fans. I just hope it isn't that they've signed him, it's rather unlikely but you never know. Would be an absoulute waste of talent.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Dead2009 said:


> They couldnt use the gimmick sadly cause his getup would involve copyright issues
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You can dress up as whoever you want, they just can't say that he is the character.

"Oh look! It's Spongebob Devitt" isn't the same as "Oh look! It's Spongebob Square Pants."


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> This is probably just me being silly, but TNA are making a "Major Announcement" at the London Film and Comic Con for British and Irish fans. I just hope it isn't that they've signed him, it's rather unlikely but you never know. Would be an absoulute waste of talent.


And an absolute dumb move on Devitt's part.


----------



## TheWhistler

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

hes not going to tna.
really hope wwe give him a fair chance. met him last week at a local show and hes a class guy. got a photo with him recreating the face off he had with okada


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> This is probably just me being silly, but TNA are making a "Major Announcement" at the London Film and Comic Con for British and Irish fans. I just hope it isn't that they've signed him, it's rather unlikely but you never know. Would be an absoulute waste of talent.


It's not. I read on PWInsider the other day it's a new tv show we're getting or something.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I'm sorry you guys are getting more TNA. My condolences.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Sephiroth said:


> I'm sorry you guys are getting more TNA. My condolences.


Thanks.


----------



## TheWhistler

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Sephiroth said:


> I'm sorry you guys are getting more TNA. My condolences.


it sucks. the uk has a great wrestling scene with ICW and progress being 2 standouts but instead we get more TNA :cussin:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Even Flow said:


> It's not. I read on PWInsider the other day it's a new tv show we're getting or something.


I was thinking it will probably be Boot Camp 2.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Even Flow said:


> It's not. I read on PWInsider the other day it's a new tv show we're getting or something.


I know it was too bad to be true. Sucks for the British and Irish fans tho.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> You can dress up as whoever you want, they just can't say that he is the character.
> 
> "Oh look! It's Spongebob Devitt" isn't the same as "Oh look! It's Spongebob Square Pants."


The team of "Spongebob Devitt and Patrick Stardust" does sound good though! :mark::mark::lmao


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*










In before " Bullet Club taking over the WWE "


----------



## truk83

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Someone has already mentioned this before, but I will rekindle the topic again. Due to my laziness I don't want to go back and literally search this thread for the person who said this, but if they were going to do a "Bullet Club" in the WWE I would definitely have Sheamus involved. Sheamus is certainly not the bodyguard type, but I think he can work any role well. The Bullet Club in the WWE would be nice to see.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

*I think Sheamus would make a great bodyguard for Devitt. Devitt can be the Shawn Michaels styled work-horse and Sheamus can be the Diesel styled muscle.*


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



just1988 said:


> *I think Sheamus would make a great bodyguard for Devitt. Devitt can be the Shawn Michaels styled work-horse and Sheamus can be the Diesel styled muscle.*


I'd kind of like to see something like thatMaybe some sort of Irish stable? I'd like his entrance to be somewhat like this, with him coming down on somebody's shoulders. I always thought that looked cool.






I'd love for him to come in as The Real RocknRolla and feud with Jericho at some point, I think that would be a really entertaining feud with some high wrestling quality.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TJQ said:


> I'd kind of like to see something like thatMaybe some sort of Irish stable? I'd like his entrance to be somewhat like this, with him coming down on somebody's shoulders. I always thought that looked cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love for him to come in as The Real RocknRolla and feud with Jericho at some point, I think that would be a really entertaining feud with some high wrestling quality.




I don't really think they need an all Irish stable. Sheamus playing muscle to Devitt would only make sense after the two men establish a feud. Perhaps Devitt earns Sheamus's respect and the two pair up. Sheamus carrying Devitt on the shoulders would be epic. I honestly think adding someone like Kenta would also make sense. Maybe an entourage of ladies?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Couldn't sleep last night so I watched Devitt vs Ricochet from Rev Pro:UK, I've seen it before and it never fails to amaze me. Then I got to thinking how a Devitt vs Rollins match would be :homer


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Sadly i think we have more chance to see Devitt making a entrance with the Hornswoggle theme and dancing with Becky Lynch...


----------



## truk83

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> Sadly i think we have more chance to see Devitt making a entrance with the Hornswoggle theme and dancing with Becky Lynch...


That would only be the case unless he came in with no idea of what he wanted to do with his character. Basically, Devitt will have an idea of how he wants to market his character. If he doesn't know, then creative will give him something. He isn't some rookie, they know he has been around and making money. They won't need to completely reformat him for the WWE Universe. 

The greater question is what will they name him? I am so worried he could end up with a terrible name that is hardly marketable. It would be rare that they would allow him to pull a CM Punk and go with the name Prince Devitt. I don't even want to venture and guess what name the staff at Titan would come up with. They are hit and miss sometimes up there in Stamford. However, if I could suggest a simple name then I would go with the name Liam and I don't really know what the last name would be.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> Sadly i think we have more chance to see Devitt making a entrance with the Hornswoggle theme and dancing with Becky Lynch...


Triple H is allegedly high on him, so i wouldn't count on that.



truk83 said:


> That would only be the case unless he came in with no idea of what he wanted to do with his character. Basically, Devitt will have an idea of how he wants to market his character. If he doesn't know, then creative will give him something. He isn't some rookie, they know he has been around and making money. They won't need to completely reformat him for the WWE Universe.
> 
> The greater question is what will they name him? I am so worried he could end up with a terrible name that is hardly marketable. It would be rare that they would allow him to pull a CM Punk and go with the name Prince Devitt. I don't even want to venture and guess what name the staff at Titan would come up with. They are hit and miss sometimes up there in Stamford. However, if I could suggest a simple name then I would go with the name Liam and I don't really know what the last name would be.


WWE can gave him the first name they want but i hope they let him keep his last name.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Couldn't sleep last night so I watched Devitt vs Ricochet from Rev Pro:UK, I've seen it before and it never fails to amaze me. Then I got to thinking how a Devitt vs Rollins match would be :homer


I saw that match live! :mark:


----------



## thevaliumkid

I live in England and have no clue who he is either!


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

To hell with Sheamus. 

If you want the bullet club in WWE, you bring the originals with Devitt. Otherwise don't try it.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TheGreatBanana said:


> To hell with Sheamus.
> 
> If you want the bullet club in WWE, you bring the originals with Devitt. Otherwise don't try it.


Pretty much that. And to be fair i always thought than Machine Gun will be the one to be sign by the E


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

If WWE does the Bullet Club thing, they better sign The Young Bucks.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



4hisdamnself said:


> i jizzed in my geek pants


Yeah those Devitt entrances :trips5, dude just gets it, here's another one:

"You my friend are royally Fucked"







Spoiler: Taking a bite during that match















Jericho was complaining about his light jackets not working on his podcast the other day, surely he should give Devitt a call


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TheGreatBanana said:


> To hell with Sheamus.
> 
> If you want the bullet club in WWE, you bring the originals with Devitt. Otherwise don't try it.


Nah, leave the Bullet club memories alone. I hope they try something new and good with Devitt.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TheGreatBanana said:


> To hell with Sheamus.
> 
> If you want the bullet club in WWE, you bring the originals with Devitt. Otherwise don't try it.


*The irony of this sentence being the Bullet Club are ripping off a ton of stuff from the NWO, so you're saying "don't imitate the imitators" *


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



just1988 said:


> *The irony of this sentence being the Bullet Club are ripping off a ton of stuff from the NWO, so you're saying "don't imitate the imitators" *


Eh, actually the nWo was a concept that was inspired by a storyline Eric Bishoff saw in NJPW. Is anything really a rip off in wrestling, truly, someone always borrows something from something else they've seen or liked.

I said before how hard I'd mark :mark: if they did the Bullet club entrance if Sheamus and Devitt tagged. I don't think you could recycle the whole Bullet Club thing in WWE because of the nWo history, but borrowing a couple things would be pretty cool. 

Devitt seems seriously creative with that kind of thing though, wouldn't be surprised if he came up with something completely different yet equally as awesome.


----------



## Six Sides

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

if he debuts as Ciarian O'Hara or similar i will probably kill


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I just want Devitt to be Devitt. Is that too much to ask? 

No doubt they'll name him Devon Princeton or some shit.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DemBoy said:


> Nah, leave the Bullet club memories alone. I hope they try something new and good with Devitt.


i hope he'll keep the reeeeeeeeeal rock n rolla, straight shooter gimmick 










His Bullet Club affilation is not needed until he'll go back to Japan


----------



## AJ Brock

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

This guy is a walking goldmine

WWE will surely find a way to screw it up


----------



## truk83

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Fuck it, I am just going to say it. They could pull off a Bullet Club in the WWE with Devitt as the leader, add Kenta, Sheamus as the muscle, Slate Randall, and perhaps even Titus O' Neal.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Sign The Young Bucks anyway, goddammit!

I want Superkick Parties every Monday night!

_*Cues air guitar*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

What about Devitt, KENTA & Steen as a stable? No Bullet Club ripoff, but a new stable. Could be even better than the Shield. :mark:


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DGenerationMC said:


> Sign The Young Bucks anyway, goddammit!
> 
> _*Cues air guitar*_


The fake DX guys ?? :troll 






The Young Bucks are doing big worldwide and WWE don't give a fuck about tag team wrestling. the Bucks can stay away at this point


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Fuck the Bullet Club. REAL RNR STRAIGHT SHOOTER DEVITT>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

It's done.


- PWInsider reports that Prince Devitt has signed his WWE deal and an official announcement will be coming soon but there's no timetable on when that may be.


Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...edly-signs-deal-with-wwe/#Tv78h4qcRfzbwQ9r.99


----------



## TolerancEJ

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

I'm excited for Prince Devitt coming into WWE, but I'll miss the face painting. He won't be allowed to paint his face as any licensed images (such as Venom, etc) while working in WWE.

Hmm, on second thought... Now that I think of it, Rhyno was used with permission granted by Marvel. What if WWE acquired the rights for Devitt to use the name Venom and that was his gimmick?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Prince Devitt vs Sami Zayn :mark:

Prince Devitt
Sami Zayn
Kenta
Bryan
Ambrose
Rollins

Man are wwe starting to look good.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Prince Devitt ‏@fergaldevitt 12 Min.

OFFICIAL SIGNING: I am pleased to announce that today I have signed 5 poster prints of @lewylpaintings #princedevitt 










:lol


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Bo Wyatt said:


> Prince Devitt vs Sami Zayn :mark:
> 
> Prince Devitt
> Sami Zayn
> Kenta
> Bryan
> Ambrose
> Rollins
> 
> Man are wwe starting to look good.


Neville, Cesaro, Harper, Bray etc


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



jcmmnx said:


> Neville, Cesaro, Harper, Bray etc


yeah them too. Also Kalisto can be what Sin Cara was suppose to be.


----------



## TolerancEJ

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Can't go wrong with any combination of those performers.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TolerancEJ said:


> Can't go wrong with any combination of those performers.


just imagine the damn ppv cards in the future :mark:


----------



## X-Train

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Bo Wyatt said:


> just imagine the damn ppv cards in the future :mark:


All losing to :cena5


----------



## TolerancEJ

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Bo Wyatt said:


> just imagine the damn ppv cards in the future :mark:


Can't wait! Plus, on the main roster we already have Daniel Bryan (when he recovers), Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, Ziggler, Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Bo Dallas, Kofi, Christian (ready to comeback anytime), Chris Jericho (when Fozzy is not touring). Maybe Tyson Kidd's NXT heel turn will help kickstart career again and in another heel turn Justin Gabriel put on a great match with Sami Zayn a few weeks back.

Imagine the focus being on the actual wrestling aspect of the product.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



TolerancEJ said:


> Can't wait! Plus, on the main roster we already have Daniel Bryan (when he recovers), Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, Ziggler, Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Bo Dallas, Kofi, Christian (ready to comeback anytime), Chris Jericho (when Fozzy is not touring). Maybe Tyson Kidd's NXT heel turn will help kickstart career again and in another heel turn Justin Gabriel put on a great match with Sami Zayn a few weeks back.
> 
> Imagine the focus being on the actual wrestling aspect of the product.


Focus on wrestling skill will just continue to kill wrestling to casuals. We need stories.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Bo Wyatt said:


> Prince Devitt vs Sami Zayn :mark:
> 
> Prince Devitt
> Sami Zayn
> Kenta
> Bryan
> Ambrose
> Rollins
> 
> Man are wwe starting to look good.


WWE does have the best roster in any promotion IMO. They just need to unleash it little by little.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



DoubtGin said:


> Prince Devitt ‏@fergaldevitt 12 Min.
> 
> OFFICIAL SIGNING: I am pleased to announce that today I have signed 5 poster prints of @lewylpaintings #princedevitt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


:duck that dude likes to troll his fans with this kind of tweets.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*










Imagine Zayn vs. Devitt :banderas


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



NastyYaffa said:


> Imagine Zayn vs. Devitt :banderas


...oh my god...SAMI ZAYNS PLANNING ON FORMING A HEEL STABLE WITH OTHER INDY WRESTLERS TO TAKE OVER THE WWE WITH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WWE has signed international Superstar Fergal Devitt to its NXT division. He will report to the WWE Performance Center in Orlando, Florida, today, WWE.com has confirmed.

“This is something I’ve been looking forward to since I was maybe four or five years old,” Devitt told WWE.com last week, while preparing for the trip in his home country of Ireland. “I grew up watching wrestling my whole life, so to get the chance to step in the ring that I’ve watched on TV so many times is a dream come true.”

Prior to signing with WWE, Devitt was widely considered one of the most highly touted free agents in sports-entertainment. Hailing from Bray, County Wicklow, Ireland, his path to NXT and WWE has been circuitous: Initially trained in England, Devitt honed his craft in the U.K. and U.S. independent scenes before entering the notoriously disciplined dojos of New Japan Pro Wrestling. He also competed in Mexico, though it was in New Japan that he rose to greatest prominence, under the name Prince Devitt.

During his eight-year tenure there, Devitt captured the group’s prestigious IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship three times, and he won New Japan’s Best of the Super Juniors tournament — the same tournament won by the likes of WWE Hall of Famer Eddie Guerrero — twice, in 2010 and 2013. Devitt went undefeated in last year’s edition of the round-robin tournament.

Now, he’s excited to move on to the next stage of his career, in WWE. A self-described “chameleon in the ring,” Devitt prides himself on adapting to his surroundings wherever he goes. Despite the anticipation that’s surrounded his signing, he’s quick to note it’ll be “back to square one” when he gets to the WWE Performance Center.



“I don’t consider myself anywhere close to the finished product, so I’m looking forward to this challenge and learning a new style,” he said.

This won’t be Devitt’s first time at the Performance Center. He visited the facility months ago, during which time he met the coaching staff. The Center, which recently celebrated its one-year anniversary, exceeded Devitt’s already-high expectations.

“I’ve seen a lot of different training schools and dojos, and the sheer level of professionalism at the Performance Center and the state-of-the-art facility just knocked me for a six. It really blew me away,” he said.

Though perhaps an unknown quantity to many WWE fans, Devitt is a familiar face to several members of the NXT locker room, most notably NXT Champion Adrian Neville, whom Devitt wrestled in Japan, and newcomer Becky Lynch, whom he helped train. He’s anxious to have the chance to get in the ring again with Neville, as well as Sami Zayn, who he said “stands out.”

“We kinda missed each other, played crisscross, but never had a chance to lock up on the independent circuit, so that’d be something I’d really look forward to,” Devitt said of Zayn.

On the main roster, Devitt said there’s one absolute goal: “The target would be John Cena, because if you’re wrestling John Cena, you’re in the main event.” Still, he’d also like to tie up or team up with fellow Irishman Sheamus. Devitt and Sheamus started their careers in Ireland around the same time, but because they worked for competing organizations, they never battled, only knew each other by reputation.

Devitt’s signing, meanwhile, represents WWE's second major acquisition of an international talent in recent weeks. During WWE’s tour of Japan earlier this month, Hulk Hogan presided over the ceremonial contract signing of Japanese competitor Kenta.


“I think it’s definitely a good thing and the company’s obviously looking forward,” Devitt said of WWE’s current talent recruitment. “It’s bringing in some well-traveled performers, so I think for NXT, it’s a good thing.”

It’s just that worldly experience that Devitt credited with readying him for the demanding rigor of WWE’s proving ground.

“It’s helped me and my confidence, both in and out of the ring,” Devitt said of his travels. “I never feel out of my depth of experience. I’ve been put into a lot of situations that could be stressful. That’s really helped me mature, both as a performer and as a man.”

Whether the WWE Universe will ever see Devitt sporting some of the flashier elements that made him stand out in Japan — the Chris Jericho-esque light-up ring jacket or sprawling, comic book-inspired body-paint designs — remains to be seen.

“I’ve always got a couple of tricks up my sleeve, so I’m going to come up with something new before then,” he said. “But yeah, look out for the light-up jacket, look out for the body paint. Look out for a new Devitt


http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-signs-fergal-devitt-26515616


----------



## Scrubs94

Thought this happened weeks ago?


----------



## Darkest Lariat

FUCK. YES.
Prepare to have your minds blown out like a wizard's sleeve.


----------



## Loudness

Great news!

Can't wait for Devitt vs Rollins/Ambrose/Zayn/Bryan/Cesaro/Orton and more...dude's pretty much the modern day ca 2005-era AJ Styles.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Fuck yes, Devitt vs Zayn :mark: :mark:

Real Rock N Rolla :banderas


----------



## TJQ

:mark: I'm so excited right now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

HHAHAHSAMSKA

YES YES YES!!


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Also, I can't wait for KENTA v. Devitt. Hnnnnnng.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Prince Devitt ‏@fergaldevitt 8 Min.

Hello @WWE @WWENXT #Real #WWE #NXT http://www.wwe.com 


hmm, he doesn't seem to troll here


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DragonSleeper said:


> Also, I can't wait for KENTA v. Devitt. Hnnnnnng.


WWE now has some insane talent i would say it's better than the 2004 roster (now lets hope they keep using it correct)


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*










NXT is turning RAEEEEEEEEEEEEEAl


----------



## Knocks

:bigphil

Awesome. Big things poppin in NXT.


----------



## quadsas

Brilliant move by WWE. With correct handling WWE can have next Smackdown 6 (KENTA, Devitt, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, Zayn)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Get ready WWE Universe, because WWE is about to get...... RRRREEEEAAALLLL!


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Will repeat my post from KENTA thread

Dear WWE, dont fuck up with this, thank you.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-signs-fergal-devitt-26515616


----------



## p862011

NXT will be better than RAW

Neville
Zayn
Steen
KENTA
Devitt


----------



## ATF

Add Crowe and Kalisto to that list as well.


----------



## Odo

Not seen his work, but the fact that he is getting pretty much unanimous approval from posters I respect on here is enough to suggest that this is good news indeed


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Splooge.


----------



## Srdjan99

Incredible news, can't wait to see Devitt wrestling in NXT against Zayn or Neville.


----------



## Kayfable

Welcome to the WWE FELLA :sheamus

Knowing the WWE creative team, this news both excites me and worries me.


----------



## TJQ

Kayfable said:


> Welcome to the WWE FELLA :sheamus
> 
> Knowing the WWE creative team, this news both excites me and worries me.


Does this not excite you?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Would love for WWE to let him keep his moveset and gimmick. It would be best if he comes out as a heel. Good luck to him!


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Marking out. Can't fucking wait for when he shows up.


----------



## MaybeLock

I don't watch Indies, and therefore I have no idea about how good these new talents WWE is signing are, but looking at people's reaction, it seems there are reasons to feel happy for the future of the product. Maybe they should really consider to bring the brands extension back in the future.


----------



## Snake Plissken

It's a crime I haven't seen any of Devitt's work so could anyone link me to some of his best matches, I'm keen to see this guy's work.


----------



## Melrose92

Buzzing. Hope they dont fuck it up. Crazy to think he had a beer with me ans a few mates after an ICW show at start of the year, nice guy. Hope he gets pushed to the moon!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Randy Marsh at his pc pic...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Canelo said:


> Not seen his work, but the fact that he is getting pretty much unanimous approval from posters I respect on here is enough to suggest that this is good news indeed





Ichabod Crane said:


> It's a crime I haven't seen any of Devitt's work so could anyone link me to some of his best matches, I'm keen to see this guy's work.



honestly most of his matches are great enjoy


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ichabod Crane said:


> It's a crime I haven't seen any of Devitt's work so could anyone link me to some of his best matches, I'm keen to see this guy's work.







Go to 1:35:30. It's his match against Zack Sabre, Jr. Not his best match, but a damn good & recent one.


----------



## Paradise Hero

Great news. I hope to see him perform as soon as possible.


----------



## Mr. I

Get hype.


----------



## Bushmaster

Have never seen a single match but hear he is really good. Fucking awesome WWE is bringing in guys who can actually work and are talented.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Sith Rollins said:


> Have never seen a single match but hear he is really good. Fucking awesome WWE is bringing in guys who can actually work and are talented.


This guy is the real DEAL as long as wwe don't fuck with him.


----------



## p862011

Ichabod Crane said:


> It's a crime I haven't seen any of Devitt's work so could anyone link me to some of his best matches, I'm keen to see this guy's work.


go watch his match with PAC aka Adrian Neville in NXT it is the match that got Neville signed


----------



## Guar

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

!!!!


----------



## Winter's cooling

Will he keep the "zombie" drawings on his body?I's prefer it if he did.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

This is a great signing for NXT. Devitt is going to do amazing thins for NXT!!


----------



## Loudness

Winter's cooling said:


> Will he keep the "zombie" drawings on his body?I's prefer it if he did.


I wish. 

He is not very tall (5'9" manlet) but he is shredded and with the paint he'd absolutely stand out.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*










THE REAL ROCK N ROLLA BAYBAYYYYYYYYY....okay I'm done now :


----------



## Xderby

OH BABYY,PREPARE,DEVITT IS IN DA HOUSE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Beefy

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

when will WWE stop hiring midgets that don't draw shit?


----------



## Beefy

when will WWE stop from hiring these midgets that dont draw shit?


----------



## ROHFan19

I'm not going to survive if he comes out with the jacket and/or paint.


----------



## #Mark

Man, WWE's roster is absolutely loaded. Can't wait till Devitt is on the main roster.


----------



## Trifektah

Can't wait to see him in six years when they finally bring him up


----------



## El Capitano

:yes :yes :yes Can't wait! Just need Steen to be confirmed now


----------



## truk83

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*

Since he is signed officially, I think he should start the shit talking on Sheamus right away via twitter. While talking shit on Sheamus, he should also be pushed towards the NXT title, and then take it off of Neville.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Awesome, sweet, amazing! Yeah, everything that made him unique will be stripped away! Woo!


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



truk83 said:


> Since he is signed officially, I think he should start the shit talking on Sheamus right away via twitter. While talking shit on Sheamus, he should also be pushed towards the NXT title, and then take it off of Neville.


No, he should do what is written for him, not a truk storyline.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Winter's cooling said:


> Will he keep the "zombie" drawings on his body?I's prefer it if he did.


Should save it for a big PPV match if he ever gets there.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*










Can't wait


----------



## Marv95

Another talent they'll limit. Fantastic.


----------



## NastyYaffa

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Awesome, sweet, amazing! Yeah, everything that made him unique will be stripped away! Woo!












Sweet tears :yum:


----------



## truk83

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Dpc292 said:


> No, he should do what is written for him, not a truk storyline.


Nope, he should be booked exactly how I say he should be booked, and you'll like it.


----------



## doctor doom

I do like how WWE is not afraid to name drop New Japan Pro Wrestling. Some might see it as they don't think they're competition. I think they respect each others organizations.


----------



## Heel

Don't give him a 'gimmick', just let him be Fergal Devitt and he'll shine. Obviously it'd be mint if he could have the paint and the jacket (I doubt it unless Jericho leaves again).


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Great news!! Great talent who hopefully has a brilliant career in wwe


----------



## RatedR10

KENTA, Devitt, Zayn... NXT, man. That talent.


----------



## CornNthemorN

Hope they let him keep the body paint. It sucks jericho is only part time these days. He wrestled bray down in nxt, a program with devitt would be the shit. The iotola (sp) vs the the rock n rola! Man.... the promo battle. The in ring battle.... the light up jackett battle!!!! BOOK this shit please?????


----------



## NeyNey

2 months ago I had no idea who that guy was.
Think one guy linked a video of one of his matches in a thread and I watched it.
I don't know but I had almost the exact same feelings just like when I saw Ambrose for the first time.
Instant fascinated, charisma and presence A++++.
So I can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> honestly most of his matches are great enjoy






NastyYaffa said:


> Go to 1:35:30. It's his match against Zack Sabre, Jr. Not his best match, but a damn good & recent one.



Awesome just wow, I know why he's so hyped now anyway. Very impressive, athletic, agile, his different looks. Looking forward to seeing more of him, Prince Devitt is fun to watch for sure.


----------



## Aliados

Ichabod Crane said:


> Prince Devitt is fun to watch for sure.


:jbl


----------



## Redzero

Zayn - Steen - Devitt :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Zarra

I'm so fuckin happy :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. I

Beefy said:


> when will WWE stop from hiring these midgets that dont draw shit?


Daniel Bryan drew. But you'll pretend that didn't happen.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Dat bandwagon...


----------



## RustyPro

DragonSleeper said:


> Dat bandwagon...


You should be happy people are excited, he'll get over quicker.


----------



## just1988

*Ohhhhhh, hell yeahhhhh! I've been a big fan of Devitt for a couple of years now and that fandom only grew when I saw him live earlier in the year at Preston City Wrestling. The guy probably showed more in that match than I remember seeing from any other guy in a one-off match in person before.

I've no idea where they're going to go with him but I'm genuinely excited to see a whole lot more from him on this bigger stage.*


----------



## Mr. I

DragonSleeper said:


> Dat bandwagon...


Don't be such a hipster.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Beefy said:


> when will WWE stop hiring midgets that don't draw shit?


y do u give a shit if he draws or not, r u on the board of directors or something? 


i'm noticing a trend lately on this forum, a majority of the newbies are whiny little brats pissed off with wrestlers that don't have a good enough physique to masturbate over


----------



## Darkest Lariat

RustyPro said:


> You should be happy people are excited, he'll get over quicker.


He can get over on his own. Fans making up some dumb chant isn't needed. Getting in good with the fans doesn't seem to mean anything anymore. I can't say I've seen anyone near as good as this guy in a WWE ring in over 10 years. He could get by running on half capacity if he wanted. The guy is a made talent already. Everyone just has yet to realize this fact.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Monopoly


----------



## Smoogle

well i know nothing about him but im excited because what a few people here wrote but from my personal view seeing the guys painting knowing he's a massive comic book nerd makes me like him more it also makes me want to see a WWE video of him at next years comic con too lol


----------



## Afnorok

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



truk83 said:


> Since he is signed officially, I think he should start the shit talking on Sheamus right away via twitter. While talking shit on Sheamus, he should also be pushed towards the NXT title, and then take it off of Neville.





Dpc292 said:


> No, he should do what is written for him, not a truk storyline.





truk83 said:


> Nope, he should be booked exactly how I say he should be booked, and you'll like it.


:maury you two are the best.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The moment when you realize that we might see Sami Zayn vs. Prince Devitt...


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: Prince Devitt's Negotiations*



Afnorok said:


> :maury you two are the best.


Thank you, we'll be here every post.


----------



## trademarklas

The future has never looked so bright for the WWE.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

NastyYaffa said:


> The moment when you realize that we might see Sami Zayn vs. Prince Devitt...


Ahhhhh Yeahhhhhh










NXT should be loaded and what guys like Devitt, Steen and Kenta coming give you now is chance for their top tier NXT guys like Zayn and Neville all to get some meaningful feuds with the possibility of great payoff matches.

For me that's the only thing that's missing character development and sometimes all you need is someone you can work off to give you that boost and take you to that next level. Just a win, win for everyone.


----------



## Romangirl252

That's awesome...can't wait to see him in wwe


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's like we're in a new golden age of wrestling in the WWE. I can't wait to see him on NXT.


----------



## Fissiks

Ham and Egger said:


> It's like we're in a new golden age of wrestling in the WWE. I can't wait to see him on NXT.


hopefully the WWE don't shove Roman Reigns down our throats and leave the other greater talents hanging.


----------



## JAROTO

Great signing. Can't wait to see Prince Devitt!


----------



## THANOS

Can't wait for Steen to sign next :mark: :mark:! Then all my favourites will be in the same company bar Punk (who retired) and Hero (who blew it).


----------



## Born of Osiris

He officially signed? :trips5 

Beautiful. NXT is GOAT.


----------



## Devitt

*Been waiting for this for soooooo long. Cant wait to see him!

Just steen to go and NXT will be GOAT! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## Algernon

If he's going to be a heel, he should definitely be Fergal. Instant heat with that name.


----------



## CMP44BB

Let him wear some sweet body paint and make him a badass. He should still be called Prince Devitt


----------



## Erik.

Fucking Awesome :mark: :mark:

Just a shame we'll most likely have to wait a year to see him on Raw. But damn, that NXT Talent


----------



## SOSheamus

The wwe.com article referenced him as the chamealeon of pro wrestling. If they can't do the comic book body paint, then they could do some kind of sick looking body paint thats different every time he appears to play up on that chamealeon moniker. It wouldn't be as cool, but would still be pretty badass.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Amazing End 96

they will prob strip him of his gimmick and give a stupid irish gimmick


----------



## Mr. I

Amazing End 96 said:


> they will prob strip him of his gimmick and give a stupid irish gimmick


Like Adrian Neville or Sami Zayn got English and French Canadian gimmicks.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

About time they signed him, just to think they could have signed him way earlier. It seems the experienced talent just have an easier time translating to WWE in most cases, which makes sense especially if they are given a good gimmick. We have so many experienced talent Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, Adrian Neville, Sami Sayn, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Kevin Steen, Prince Devitt, KENTA and others. That is a great line-up of talent that competed all over the world. The matches all these can have against each other is something to stick around for.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

NastyYaffa said:


>


Nice. I can't imagine getting the opportunity to work under a guy like Dusty.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Okay I'm legit hyped. What an awesome roster WWE will have. So much potential. Just please sort out your product WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung

When will Sami debut though?!?!?


----------



## Arcturus

:hunter....*Hey pops...I mean....Vince*

:vince$ *"What is it Paul? I'm just going over next week's impending staff cuts heheh..."*

:hunter *..."We signed a new guy..."*

:vince$ *"Okay? tell me more about him"*

:hunter *"Well ok now..... he's under 6 feet and he's from Ireland but....."*

:vince6 *"......"*

:vince6 *"......Do you know how many damn midgets we have in this place already Paul!?, and now you bring me another foreign midget!!!.... you know I'm still trying to get over you signing this Kendo guy right?..what the hell are you trying to do to me!!?!"*



:hunter *"...Ok...first of all it's Kenta, and secondly I've got some tapes of this Devitt guy he's a really awesome solid worker with a great look, why don't you just look over some tapes I have here with me?"*



:vince7 *"....Oh god....more wasted money on foreign midgets, put the tape in and make it quick dammit"*


*moments later*


:hunter *"..So Vince...what did you think"*


:vince5 *"..Well quite frankly I admit I was wrong I am mightily impressed!"*


:hunter *"Excellent, I knew you would see what I see"*



:vince5 *"..Yes, by god I see it dammit...I see it!.............................Sheamus finally has a manager!!!!!"*








:HHH2 *..........*


----------



## lufego10

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BornBad

CMP44BB said:


> Let him wear some sweet body paint and make him a badass. He should still be called Prince Devitt


i don't know about the body paint... they taping 3 or 4 episodes in a row and it's very long to make


----------



## izzie

Just saying, he's mighty fine. :agree:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Like I've said, keep the paint for big PPV shows. He did it first at Wrestle Kingdom which is pretty much NJPW's WrestleMania and it was only meant to be a one off.


----------



## imWAYova

I was looking at a video of Devitt, and Kenta.. he looked so familar than it hit me, did Daniel Bryan really steal this dudes moves? lol..


----------



## Chicago Warrior

imWAYova said:


> I was looking at a video of Devitt, and Kenta.. he looked so familar than it hit me, did Daniel Bryan really steal this dudes moves? lol..


They are good friends and both use each others finishers out of respect.


----------



## PRODIGY

Arcturus said:


> :hunter....*Hey pops...I mean....Vince*
> 
> :vince$ *"What is it Paul? I'm just going over next week's impending staff cuts heheh..."*
> 
> :hunter *..."We signed a new guy..."*
> 
> :vince$ *"Okay? tell me more about him"*
> 
> :hunter *"Well ok now..... he's under 6 feet and he's from Ireland but....."*
> 
> :vince6 *"......"*
> 
> :vince6 *"......Do you know how many damn midgets we have in this place already Paul!?, and now you bring me another foreign midget!!!.... you know I'm still trying to get over you signing this Kendo guy right?..what the hell are you trying to do to me!!?!"*
> 
> 
> 
> :hunter *"...Ok...first of all it's Kenta, and secondly I've got some tapes of this Devitt guy he's a really awesome solid worker with a great look, why don't you just look over some tapes I have here with me?"*
> 
> 
> 
> :vince7 *"....Oh god....more wasted money on foreign midgets, put the tape in and make it quick dammit"*
> 
> 
> *moments later*
> 
> 
> :hunter *"..So Vince...what did you think"*
> 
> 
> :vince5 *"..Well quite frankly I admit I was wrong I am mightily impressed!"*
> 
> 
> :hunter *"Excellent, I knew you would see what I see"*
> 
> 
> 
> :vince5 *"..Yes, by god I see it dammit...I see it!.............................Sheamus finally has a manager!!!!!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :HHH2 *..........*


:duck

Why am I picturing that conversation happening for real.


----------



## DemBoy

Holy shit i left the forum to go on vacation and when i come back i found out that Devitt has officially signed with the WWE. BEST. NEWS. EVER. :mark::mark::mark:

I hope they don't screw this guy up in NXT.


----------



## apineda11

Can someone explain to me why he uses the body paint? And why he chooses certain characters?


----------



## BornBad

apineda11 said:


> Can someone explain to me why he uses the body paint? And why he chooses certain characters?


----------



## imWAYova

Warrior said:


> They are good friends and both use each others finishers out of respect.


Well... What will Kenta use then? Now I see that CM Punk used his finisher too. Holy crap . What move does Kenta use that was Bryans finisher?(cant see video)


----------



## Chicago Warrior

imWAYova said:


> Well... What will Kenta use then? Now I see that CM Punk used his finisher too. Holy crap . What move does Kenta use that was Bryans finisher?(cant see video)


Yes Lock.

I have no idea what KENTA will use, I wouldn't be surprised if WWE let KENTA use the GTS to get back at Punk for quitting during a RAW episode. But KENTA is talented and I am sure he has tons of moves up his sleeve.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

He should use the John Woo quick as part of his moveset.


----------



## THANOS

I hope WWE let Devitt use Bloody Sunday, KENTA the Go 2 Sleep, and Steen the package piledriver. All seem unlikely for various reasons.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## Mr. I

THANOS said:


> I hope WWE let Devitt use Bloody Sunday, KENTA the Go 2 Sleep, and Steen the package piledriver. All seem unlikely for various reasons.


Despite the package piledriver being a head drop move and a brutal looking one at that, which they generally don't allow except in very special circumstances, it's actually a very safe move, the guy taking it is well protected.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Best for business :trips2


----------



## Mr. I

> Triple H @TripleH
> #WWE Universe: take a look at the future. Pleased to welcome @fergaldevitt to @WWENXT


Devitt is in good hands.


----------



## Genking48

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark:


God KENTA looks slick as fuck in that picture


----------



## Darkest Lariat

NastyYaffa said:


> Best for business :trips2


The Prince and the King. WWE is going to be more amazing than it's been in years.


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait to see him on nxt


----------



## Shenron

NastyYaffa said:


> Best for business :trips2


Well Devitt is a ripped Irishman, so he may win the WWEWHC in 6 months if he goes to work out with HHH.


----------



## DemBoy

Ithil said:


> Triple H @TripleH
> #WWE Universe: take a look at the future. Pleased to welcome @fergaldevitt to @WWENXT"]
> 
> 
> 
> Devitt is in good hands.
Click to expand...


:mark::mark::mark:
I've never thought that i would like HHH so much.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

All we need is the bullet club.


----------



## Frico

Goddamn that tweet. :mark: Nice pic.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

It can't be long before they debut in NXT surely.


----------



## Diezffects

*Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

Looks like his signing is official..



> - New WWE signee Prince Devitt posted the photo below on his Twitter with Triple H from last night's NXT taping:


What do you people think of the guy?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*


----------



## Xderby

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*






















And he is an awsome-in ring worker.


----------



## NXT83

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

Hugely talented wrestler but WWE will probably rename him "Lucky Charms" and give him a dancing leprechaun gimmick


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

....and he's REAL!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

Great wrestler. One of my favorites today.


----------



## Shenron

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*



NXT83 said:


> Hugely talented wrestler but WWE will probably rename him "Lucky Charms" and give him a dancing leprechaun gimmick


I may be wrong but it's possible they will not change the names of KENTA and Devitt since they were annonunced on the site and made a big deal of.


----------



## Scrubs94

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

From what I've heard he's really talented and the way everyone is putting him over he seems to be a really exciting talent. I haven't seen a hell of a lot of his work in Japan however from a 2-3 matches I've seen I've been very impressed. It's just a matter if he can hold up for the long term run and impress officials. Also be interested to see if he comes straight to the main roster or if he goes to NXT for a bit.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

REAL RNR.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

I don't remember is it allowed to post indy matches here, so mods delete this if it isn't. But anyways I recently found this match from YouTube.





One of Devitt's last indy matches. If you haven't seen his work, I really recommend you to check it out. Also it features Adam Cole, who I personally think will be signed in few years.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

Devitt is the messiah.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

Watched a match between him, Kota Ibushi and Low Ki just last night. I'll check out more matches but he definitely looked good there.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

Can't wait to see more of him.
The things I saw convinced me to jump on his bandwagon.
Fucking outstanding.
Woulnd't surprise me if he becomes one of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

please don't fuck this up wwe, if he is allowed to replicate what he's been doing on the indy scene character wise then i can see him getting over big time without having to get on the mic at all, sometimes mystery is a good thing.


----------



## Diezffects

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*



squeelbitch said:


> please don't fuck this up wwe, if he is allowed to replicate what he's been doing on the indy scene character wise then i can see him getting over big time without having to get on the mic at all, sometimes mystery is a good thing.


NJPW is not Indy??


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

I had him thrown off me, it was amazing.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

Never heard of him outside of the IWC praise he gets. He looks short.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*










I want him. now.​


----------



## Lariatoh!

Those photos :mark:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Never heard of him outside of the IWC praise he gets. He looks short.


He's taller than one of the favourites in your sig. He's 5'11.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> He's taller than one of the favourites in your sig.


I just looked him up and he's 5'11. Isn't the majority of the NXT roster a bunch of vanilla midgets? Do we really need another? I would understand it if we had a good cruiserweight division, but with 10 indy guys in developmental, how many of them are realistically going to accomplish something?

I don't mean it as demeaning or anything, but short guys really have the odds against them when looking to accomplish something on the big stage. Where would you compare his talents with other smaller people like Sami Zayn, Kenta and Tyler Breeze? I've noticed them getting a lot of praise, so where does this Devitt fellow fit in to the equation?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> I just looked him up and he's 5'11. Isn't the majority of the NXT roster a bunch of vanilla midgets? Do we really need another? I would understand it if we had a good cruiserweight division, but with 10 indy guys in developmental, how many of them are realistically going to accomplish something?
> 
> I don't mean it as demeaning or anything, but short guys really have the odds against them when looking to accomplish something on the big stage. Where would you compare his talents with other smaller people like Sami Zayn, Kenta and Tyler Breeze? I've noticed them getting a lot of praise, so where does this Devitt fellow fit in to the equation?


He is phenomenal. Just watch his matches, his physique makes up for his "lack" of height anyway. He is anything but Vanilla.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

From what I heard hes a great talent and the WWE sees marketability in him and plan on debuting him as a babyface with his name Fergal to get the crowd behind him.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*



Diezffects said:


> NJPW is not Indy??


yeah good point, i was generally thinking of the stuff he did in the uk when i wrote the post though.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

He's gonna be called by his real name, Fergal Devitt, according to this article and Triple H's tweet.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-signs-fergal-devitt-26515616

They also seem to acknowledge his light-up jackets and his body-paint designs in the article.


> Whether the WWE Universe will ever see Devitt sporting some of the flashier elements that made him stand out in Japan — the Chris Jericho-esque light-up ring jacket or sprawling, comic book-inspired body-paint designs — remains to be seen.
> 
> “I’ve always got a couple of tricks up my sleeve, so I’m going to come up with something new before then,” he said. “But yeah, look out for the light-up jacket, look out for the body paint. Look out for a new Devitt.”


----------



## Medicaid

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

Never seen him ...

Is he better than Ricochet or El Generico/Sami?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*



Medicaid said:


> Never seen him ...
> 
> Is he better than Ricochet or El Generico/Sami?


I'd say he is better than Ricochet, but not better than Sami.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

Incredible performer. Fantastic in ring worker, solid on the mic, and has a unique thing going on with his body paint and jacket. I'm hoping he saves the paint for Wrestlemania special entrances, good lord that would be cool.


----------



## Devitt

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

One of the best all-round talents in the world right now. Just hope Vince and HHH don't waste his ability. His finishers actually look like they could put some down for the count. 

Devitt vs Bryan
Devitt vs Kenta
Devitt vs Rollins
Devitt vs Cesaro
Devitt vs Zayn
Devitt vs Neville

:mark:


----------



## Devitt

NastyYaffa said:


>


The future is here everybody. :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer

Man im so hyped for this guy's debut. WWE please oh please dont screw it up.


----------



## DemBoy

TheGreatBanana said:


> All we need is the bullet club.



Nope. What we need is the REAL RockNRolla.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Only problem with the Light up Jacket and Bullet Club is that they are kinda Jericho and NWO like respectively, especially Bullet Club with the Wolfpac signs and "Too Sweet" and whatnot.


----------



## DemBoy

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Only problem with the Light up Jacket and Bullet Club is that they are kinda Jericho and NWO like respectively, especially Bullet Club with the Wolfpac signs and "Too Sweet" and whatnot.


I don't see any problem with Jericho TBH, i could see him feuding with Devitt in the future for imitating him or something like that. Jericho has said in the past that he likes to put new superstars over, so it seems like a good chance to do it.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*



Diezffects said:


> NJPW is not Indy??


It's a national promotion. Largest in Japan and second largest in the world right now.


----------



## hgr423

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> I just looked him up and he's 5'11.


Then he is taller than me.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> I just looked him up and he's 5'11. Isn't the majority of the NXT roster a bunch of vanilla midgets? Do we really need another? I would understand it if we had a good cruiserweight division, but with 10 indy guys in developmental, how many of them are realistically going to accomplish something?
> 
> I don't mean it as demeaning or anything, but short guys really have the odds against them when looking to accomplish something on the big stage. Where would you compare his talents with other smaller people like *Sami Zayn*, Kenta and Tyler Breeze? I've noticed them getting a lot of praise, so where does this Devitt fellow fit in to the equation?


Sami Zayn is 6'1 how is that considered small? Anyways, Devitt is an amazing talent and the WWE has been interested in bringing him over for a long time for a reason. "Vanilla mIdgets" may have had a hard time to get over in the past, but in todays WWE that doesn't seem to be a huge problem anymore, i mean, one of the most over guys in the company is a "Vanilla mIdget". They'll be fine as long as they're booked right.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*

“I’ve always got a couple of tricks up my sleeve, so I’m going to come up with something new before then,” he said. “But yeah, look out for the light-up jacket, look out for the body paint. Look out for a new Devitt.” :banderas














Medicaid said:


> Never seen him ...
> 
> Is he better than Ricochet or El Generico/Sami?


for me yes.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Who is your opinion on Prince Devitt?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Never heard of him outside of the IWC praise he gets. He looks short.


5'11 huh, there's this thing that almost every wrestler that isn't a giant uses in their boots and has been using for years, it's called lifts. Add lifts and 5'11 becomes 6'1 easy and that's not short at all. This idea of every successful wrestler in WWE has to be massively tall is a myth.

Besides if aesthetics is your sort of thing the guy will have one of the best looks going in WWE today, really marketable. Add his great in-ring ability and more than decent personality and he has a chance.

Apparently Karl Anderson has a new t-shirt out :lmao



Spoiler: Karl Anderson & Devitt t-shirt


----------



## PoisonMouse

Japanese Gaijin associated with Karl Anderson, eh?

Time for the debut of Lord Tensai's cousin! Lord Wempai and his follower Kentamoto!


----------



## Mable

Hopefully he has a bad-ass theme song.


----------



## Sheesha

Nice. Been gunning for this dude to jump ship.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Mable said:


> Hopefully he has a bad-ass theme song.


CFO$ are making the music, so...no.


----------



## Bearodactyl

http://www.wwe.com/videos/fergal-de...riving-at-nxt-wwecom-exclusive-aug-4-26544375

:mark::mark: :waffle


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> CFO$ are making the music, so...no.


I see you that and raise you the Wyatt Family's new song. Jim Johnston original.



Bearodactyl said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/fergal-de...riving-at-nxt-wwecom-exclusive-aug-4-26544375
> 
> :mark::mark: :waffle


He is so softly and politely spoken here. Brilliant.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bearodactyl said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/fergal-de...riving-at-nxt-wwecom-exclusive-aug-4-26544375
> 
> :mark::mark: :waffle


Devitt will make some ladies lose their minds, lol.


----------



## Waffelz

I love it when he speaks so softly :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

So will he get to keep his name? Both he and Kenta have got a fair amount of wwe.com exposure using their real names - I guess the wwe could still gimmick their names later. How was Mistico dealt with, was he called Mistico initially on wwe.com and programming covering the press conference and the like and then debuted as Sin Cara?


----------



## Darkest Lariat

If you told me Devitt would one day have a 60+ page thread about him I wouldn't believe it. It's good to see people liking good things for once.


----------



## validreasoning

Interesting rene mentioned new japan on that wwe video.


----------



## Dpc292

He seems nervous.


----------



## El Capitano

Hmm interesting they have brought up his use of bodypaint several times maybe plans for him to use it during PPV's, would be sick. Also sounds like both him and KENTA will be keeping their names from all this hype they are getting which is good to see


----------



## DemBoy

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So will he get to keep his name? Both he and Kenta have got a fair amount of wwe.com exposure using their real names - I guess the wwe could still gimmick their names later. How was Mistico dealt with, was he called Mistico initially on wwe.com and programming covering the press conference and the like and then debuted as Sin Cara?


When he signed wwe.com presented him as Mistico, but then on a press conference he was announced as Sin Cara.








El Capitano said:


> Hmm interesting they have brought up his use of bodypaint several times maybe plans for him to use it during PPV's, would be sick. Also sounds like both him and KENTA will be keeping their names from all this hype they are getting which is good to see


Maybe WWE realize that they could market him the same way they did with Hardy. Of course, Devitt is light years better than Hardy ever was.


----------



## El Capitano

DemBoy said:


> When he signed wwe.com presented him as Mistico, but then on a press conference he was announced as Sin Cara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe WWE realize that they could market him the same way they did with Hardy. Of course, Devitt is light years better than Hardy ever was.


Yeah it would mean good money for them as it's something so marketable with the quality of the art. He will just have to avoid using Marvel and DC characters


----------



## Darkest Lariat

El Capitano said:


> Yeah it would mean good money for them as it's something so marketable with the quality of the art. He will just have to avoid using Marvel and DC characters


Mysterio has used several comic book characters in his attire. Shane Helms often used Green Lantern and Venom costumes as well. I don't see how Devitt would not be allowed the same.


----------



## El Capitano

DragonSleeper said:


> Mysterio has used several comic book characters in his attire. Shane Helms often used Green Lantern and Venom costumes as well. I don't see how Devitt would not be allowed the same.


True, it would be awesome to see


----------



## gaz0301

Does anyone else think it could finally mean we don't need to watch cheesy comedy sketches promoting thinks like X men.

Could actually have Devitt pull off something worth watching?


----------



## Redzero

Youtube link?


----------



## Mr. I

Bearodactyl said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/fergal-de...riving-at-nxt-wwecom-exclusive-aug-4-26544375
> 
> :mark::mark: :waffle


He'll get his share of female fans.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Devitt didn't know what TMZ until WWE signed him LOL

I'm real pumped to see what he does with Neville down in NXT. Neville really needs help in getting people to care about his matches other than chanting "This is awesome!". His reign as NXT champ needs some emotion. I think Devitt can supply that fire.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

I would just like to say that I quickly glanced at this thread and did a double take thinking it said "Federal affidavit." I need coffee.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

While I think that it's possible they could go the body paint route with him it really depends the direction of his character. There is also no issue with the character dress up as long as they don't promote it as him being that character and portray it as it is, an homage.

Why they would want to cover his body up bewilders me anyway. I hope however they just use his New Japan theme as a basis for his WWE theme.


----------



## DemBoy

DragonSleeper said:


> Mysterio has used several comic book characters in his attire. Shane Helms often used Green Lantern and Venom costumes as well. I don't see how Devitt would not be allowed the same.


Well i think theres no problem to use the likeness of certain characters from time to time, as long as they don't use the name of the character they should be alright.


----------



## Bullet Proof

I honestly cant wait

Things are slowly starting to get better only things in the way are the dead weight and shit crowds


----------



## NXT83

Can't wait till he debuts on the main roster as "Lucky Charms" the dancing Leprechaun with Hornswoggle as his manager.

:vince5:cole3steph


----------



## DemBoy

NXT83 said:


> Can't wait till he debuts on the main roster as "Lucky Charms" the dancing Leprechaun with Hornswoggle as his manager.
> 
> :vince5:cole3steph


Can't wait till these stupid irish stereotypes jokes die once he debuts as Fergal Devitt.


----------



## Devitt

NastyYaffa said:


> Devitt will make some ladies lose their minds, lol.





Ithil said:


> He'll get his share of female fans.


Without a doubt. A guy with "the lewk" and wrestling ability, hope they dont fuck it up. He could have great memorable matches with all those guys he named. 


Waffelz said:


> I love it when he speaks so softly :lol


Same. Wouldve loved if the interview was just a teeny bit longer just so i could keep listening to his voice :lmao

*HURRY UP AND GET ON MY TV DEVITT!* :mark:


----------



## Deebow

I can't wait until they pair him, Sheamus, Becky Lynch, and Finlay together. They will be the Irish Four Horsemen. Hornswoggle can be their JJ Dillon. They will all river dance to the ring, and drink Guinness until they puke.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> While I think that it's possible they could go the body paint route with him it really depends the direction of his character. There is also no issue with the character dress up as long as they don't promote it as him being that character and portray it as it is, an homage.
> 
> Why they would want to cover his body up bewilders me anyway. I hope however they just use his New Japan theme as a basis for his WWE theme.


CFO$ Would manage to fuck it up. Just hope they don't go with something Irish sounding.


----------



## Punkhead

Not sure if this was posted already:

http://www.wwe.com/videos/fergal-de...riving-at-nxt-wwecom-exclusive-aug-4-26544375


----------



## Mr. I

Deebow said:


> I can't wait until they pair him, Sheamus, Becky Lynch, and Finlay together. They will be the Irish Four Horsemen. Hornswoggle can be their JJ Dillon. They will all river dance to the ring, and drink Guinness until they puke.


Becky Lynch dropped the "Irish" gimmick after one show, in developmental. Can we kill these "Devitt will be Potato MacGuinness and shamrocks and blah blah blah" "jokes" yet?


----------



## Romangirl252

I love listening to him talk


----------



## Dpc292

Deebow said:


> I can't wait until they pair him, Sheamus, Becky Lynch, and Finlay together. They will be the Irish Four Horsemen. Hornswoggle can be their JJ Dillon. They will all river dance to the ring, and drink Guinness until they puke.


OH MY GOD THEYRE DRINKING THE BLOOD OF NIGEL MCGUINNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bullet_Club

Thank god for HHH, over the past decade he has morphed his internet reputation into a genuine authority figure on screen who plays favorites and politics with talent. I just re watched the Off the Record episode with Vince McMahon from 2004 and the interviewer asked what HHH's contribution to the business would be if Vince McMahon retired. Vince said HHH excelled at understanding talent and how it blends with production to make stars.

In 2012 FCW transitioned into what would become NXT, This is just speculation on my part, but going off Vince McMahon himself saying NXT is HHH's baby, I'd say NXT was a passion project for HHH for a very long time as he was learning the business side of the business. He probably envisioned a place where he could collect all the youthful individuals from the independent scene and show them all that goes into a television production, get them one on one coaching with skilled promo guys and use state of the art equipment to prepare them for the big stage. With WWE grabbing Kenta and Devitt it seems to be they're scouting globally for the best wrestlers the world has to offer and training them to be superstars. Which is BEST FOR BUSINESS 

It's within the possibility that we might one day get a WWE Roster with Devitt,Kenta,Rollins,Cesaro,Ambrose,Wyatt,Zayn,Steen,and Bryan.
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

But if they want to reinvigorate the tag team division they could bring in The Young Bucks, RedDragon, and the Time Splitters.:bow


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

http://www.wwe.com/videos/fergal-de...riving-at-nxt-wwecom-exclusive-aug-4-26544375

It's a WWE.Com interview. Devitt mentions that he _might_ use his facepaint, but I'll take anything! :mark:


----------



## TheWhistler

I think its a good sign they mentioned the face paint. means their is at least a chance he will use it,


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Fuck the face paint it ain't even 2% of his personality


----------

